# Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler



## Atomtoaster (18. August 2012)

*Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*

Hallo zusammen.

DICE und EA ziehen zurzeit in Betracht doch noch Mod Tools zu veröffentlichen, behalten sich aber vor dies ausschließlich für Premium-Spieler zu tun.
Im Moment könnt Ihr  über https://getsatisfaction.com/ darüber abstimmen bezwiehungsweise Eurer Meinung zu dem Thema freien lauf lassen.

Bisher hat EA die Vorschläge Mods zuzulassen immer mit der Begründung abgeschmettert, dass sie ein Sicherheitsrisiko darstellen würden, und die 
Frostbite 2 Engine zu komplex wäre.

Der User "Team_Play3r" geht davon aus das dies nicht die einzigen Gründe sind.
Er denkt EA hat Angst davor, Geld durch den DLC's sehr ähnlichen Mods zu verlieren, da sie nichtmehr benötigt werden.
Deshalb bezieht er sich auf genau diese Sache und spricht davon, dass Premium-Spieler ja alle DLC's bezahlt haben
und somit keine Gefahr für die Einnahmen EA's darstellen, im Gegenteil.
Er spricht davon das es für Premium-Spieler dann noch einen Mehrwert gibt, der noch mehr Leute dazu veranlassen wird Premium zu kaufen.

Der Link zur Originalaussage: *https://getsatisfaction.com/battlefield3/topics/add_mod_tool_for_premium_users*

Ich persönlich finde es echt schade. 
Heißt das wenn ich manuell alle DLC's kaufe, ohne Premium Mitglied zu sein, oder nur die kaufe die mich interessieren - dann darf ich nicht an den Mods teilhaben?
Die von freien Spielern und Privatpersonen entwickelt werden, größtenteils ohne finanzielle Hintergedanken?
Sehr schade.
Wenn Mod Support, dann für alle - DICE kann sich ja einen eigenen "Workshop" bauen und Mods die den DLC's sehr ähnlich sind einfach löschen.
Aber so .


Bin grade aufgestanden, hoffe meine Rechtschreibung und Grammatik ist wenigstens halb verständlich. 

Was haltet ihr davon?
/discuss

*Link gefixt! 
Kleine Überarbeitung, danke an K-on-road.
*


----------



## Robonator (18. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*

Ich denke DICE würde das schon machen, aber ich denke das sich EA dabei quer stellen wird.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (18. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*

Was sind das für Seiten?


----------



## LordCama (18. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*

*WICHTIG*

Nach dem Link wird es kein moding tool für BF3 geben  (englische Seite)

und zu der User-News, die Links führen leider ins lehre. Bitte editieren.


----------



## GTA 3 (18. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*

Deine Links zeigen die Inhalte irgendwie nicht an. Außerdem mir recht. Kauft euch Premium Punkt"."


----------



## snaapsnaap (18. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*

Da können Ideen vorgeschlagen oder Bugs aufgezählt werden, die Entwickler schauen sich das an und übernehmen es vllt oder fixen es.

Auf jeden Fall wäre das ne super Sache, wenn man so bestehende Maps verändern könnte, zB die Grenzen, Wetter oder Zeit...


----------



## Atomtoaster (18. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*

Jap der Link hat gesponnen, ist nur der zweite, der erste Verweist nur auf die Plattform.

Sorrs für die Umstände, sag ja ist noch früh.


----------



## Turican (18. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*



GTA 3 schrieb:


> Kauft euch Premium Punkt"."



Schlaue Menschen tun es eher nicht.


----------



## Jack ONeill (18. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*



Turican schrieb:


> Schlaue Menschen tun es eher nicht.


 
Und was spricht gegen Premium, für Leute die alle DLCs eh kaufen wollen ist das ganz gut. Ich hab mir Premium wegen der DLCs gekauft und alles was noch dazu kommt nehme ich gern als extra

mfg


----------



## GTA 3 (18. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*



Turican schrieb:


> Schlaue Menschen tun es eher nicht.


 Aha ? Ich gehöre zu denen, die sich eh alle Erweiterungen kaufen werden und auch wenn ich Back to Karkand dann zweimal habe komme ich immer noch günstiger davon, als wenn ich alle Erweiterungen einzeln kaufen würde + zusatz Extras (ob wichtig oder nicht).


----------



## Swissjustme (18. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*

Selbst wenn die Erweiterungen extrem schrottig sind?

Ich muss mir ja nur die Karten aus BF3-Vanilla angucken (Conquest-64) ... völlig unspielbar im besagten Modus (mit Ausnahme von drei Karten). 
50 Euro für 3 Karten+b2k war arg überteuert. Jetzt nochmals 50 Euro für die gleiche Qualität?
Daher versteh ich nicht, wie man blind dieses Premium kaufen kann.


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (18. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*

Die Usernews sind *TOTAL *unnötig.

Getsatisfaction ist dafür da, Ideen zu teilen. Meistens schreibt Henry-Blackburn ein Commentar darunter dass er es weiterleitet. Dies gab es bereits 250000 x ... passiert ist noch nie was auch nicht beim AC-130 Pilotable Link der bereits ~1200 x +1 hat ... Also schwachsinn hier !


----------



## Luni-Tune (18. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*



Turican schrieb:


> Schlaue Menschen tun es eher nicht.


 
Ja, vor allem die "schlauen" Menschen die glauben, dass wenn sie es aus Protest nicht kaufen, sie etwas damit bewirken.


----------



## flasha (18. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*



Luni-Tune schrieb:


> Ja, vor allem die "schlauen" Menschen die glauben, dass wenn sie es aus Protest nicht kaufen, sie etwas damit bewirken.


 
...es gibt leider zuviele "dumme " Menschen die das Gegenteil tun.


----------



## ich111 (18. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*

Wenn die die Modtools wirklich zu Premium veröffentlichen (was ich nicht glaube, dann würde ja keine Sau mehr BF4 kaufen) und dann noch die exklusiven Double XP Events und die Bevorzugung in der Warteschlange streichen, dann wär Premium wirklich in Ordnung


----------



## JonathanWayne (18. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*

Mod Tools nur fuer Premium? 

Das passt zum aktuellen Weg von EA. Wuerde mich nicht wundern wenn es wirklich so kommt. 

Wobei ich bevorzugen wuerde, wenn es alle haben und nutzen duerfen. Gibt halt auch Leute die ordentlich was koennen in Bezug auf Mods, aber das Geld vielleicht nicht haben/ nicht ausgeben wollen.


----------



## motek-18 (18. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*



Turican schrieb:


> Schlaue Menschen tun es eher nicht.


wehr sich das leisten der wird sich das auch kaufen.und nicht vergessen:neue spiele werden mit unserem Geld weiter entwickelt, so wie wir die auch haben wollen"noch besser noch besser"und das will ja jeder,auch der der kein premium hat.und außerdem wann kommt BF4?ende 2013?und zuerst für wehen PS4 oder PC?


----------



## Nuallan (18. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*

Jetzt muss man schon für Mod-Tools blechen. EA, ihr habt doch echt nicht mehr alle Latten am Zaun. Dieses Premium-Gedöns ist ne einzige Nötigung. Hab Bf3 von der Platte geschmissen, überall "Premium", wo man auch hinguckt, im Battlelog und ingame. Die ziehn die Spieler mittlerweile noch mehr ab als Activision es je könnte. Aber bei Bf3 geht das ja in Ordnung, warum auch immer.

Hätten sie das alles vor dem Bf3-Launch angekündigt wäre es ok, dann hätte ich das Spiel einfach weggelassen. Aber erst anfixen und dann abzocken klappt einfach besser. Aber eins muss man EA lassen, die Marketing-Abteilung ist mittlerweile eine der besten der Welt. Auf jeden Fall weitaus besser als die meisten ihrer Entwickler.

EA, du stinkst.



motek-18 schrieb:


> und nicht vergessen:neue spiele werden mit unserem Geld weiter entwickelt



Neue Spiele? Es gibt doch nur noch Fortsetzungen oder grottige Remakes. Neu ist gefährlich, weil man da nie vorher weiß wie viele Schafe sich wieder abzocken lassen werden..


----------



## K-on-road (18. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*



Atomtoaster schrieb:


> *Die Begründung dahinter, dass es bis jetzt noch nicht in Erwägung gezogen worden ist* Mod-Unterstützung zu gewähren, liegt laut EA an den DLC's.
> Der User "Team_Play3r" bezieht sich darauf, das Premium-Spieler ja sowieso für alle DLC's bezahlen und es nicht schaden würde, Mod-Unterstützung zu gewähren.
> Im Gegenteil - er sagt aus das es den Nutzen von Premium soweit erhöht, dass die Verkäufe von Premium steigen werden.[/B]



Ich weiß noch genau was EA uns für einen Grund genannt hatte, weshalb Modding nicht zugelassen werden sollte.
Siehe hier, hier und hier. (Nach Aktualität sortiert).
Zum einen wird gesagt, die Engine sei zu komplex und knifflig. Zum anderen sei ein gewisses Sicherheitsrisiko vorhanden, welches Cheatern einfacheren Eintritt in das Spiel gibt. Wobei sowieso schon Cheater unterwegs sind. Na schauen wir mal was DICE und EA in der nächsten Zeit sich so ausknobeln!
Ich bin da ganz guter Dinge, weil ich denke die Entwickler wissen zu schätzen was die Community so alles leisten und erschaffen kann. Außerdem, wenn so vielleicht mehr Leute auf Premium zugreifen, spült das EA noch mehr Geld in die Kasse.


----------



## ChaoZ (18. August 2012)

Die Gamer werden immer mehr in 2 Rassen gespalten. Die bevorzugten "Premium"-Nutzer, und die minderwertigen Normalnutzer zweiter Klasse. Abscheulich.


----------



## Robonator (19. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*



ChaoZ schrieb:


> Die Gamer werden immer mehr in 2 Rassen gespalten. Die bevorzugten "Premium"-Nutzer, und die minderwertigen Normalnutzer zweiter Klasse. Abscheulich.


 
Ist nunmal so. Als ich damals das Praktikum bei Bigpoint hatte hab ich auch krass gestaunt wie egal denen die Spieler sind die nur wenig bzw nichts zahlen. User die regelmäßig gut investiert haben, bekamen sogar nen VIP-Support... Ich denke bei EA z.B. ist es nicht großartig anders. Scheiss auf die die wenig zahlen, die die viel zahlen werden natürlich favorisiert.


----------



## Atomtoaster (19. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*



K-on-road schrieb:


> Ich weiß noch genau was EA uns für einen Grund genannt hatte, weshalb Modding nicht zugelassen werden sollte.
> Siehe hier, hier und hier. (Nach Aktualität sortiert).
> Zum einen wird gesagt, die Engine sei zu komplex und knifflig. Zum anderen sei ein gewisses Sicherheitsrisiko vorhanden, welches Cheatern einfacheren Eintritt in das Spiel gibt. Wobei sowieso schon Cheater unterwegs sind. Na schauen wir mal was DICE und EA in der nächsten Zeit sich so ausknobeln!
> Ich bin da ganz guter Dinge, weil ich denke die Entwickler wissen zu schätzen was die Community so alles leisten und erschaffen kann. Außerdem, wenn so vielleicht mehr Leute auf Premium zugreifen, spült das EA noch mehr Geld in die Kasse.



Danke für den Hinweis.
Hab mich da auf die Aussage von Team_Play3r verlassen, ich kanns ja später nochmal umschreiben.

Noch ist ja nichts beschlossen, offizielle Antworten gibt es bisher glaube ich noch keine - man kann nur sehen das EA/Dice es auf "Under consideration" gesetzt haben.


----------



## Eckism (19. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*

Was sich hier jeder immer bloß über Premium aufgeilt!?
Weder EA noch Dice, noch irgend ein anderer Publisher sind Wohlfahrtsunternehmen...es sind Firmen, die Gewinn machen wollen und auch müßen. So ganz ohne Bezahlung werden die Programmiere nicht wirklich lange Lust haben, irgenwelche Spiele zu basteln.
Da regt mich ne Tankladung mehr auf, ist teurer als die 50 Euronen und hält nur ein paar hundert Kilometer bzw. nen paar Stunden.


----------



## ich111 (19. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*

Soll man es denn verteidigen? Und auch ohne Premium würde das DICE Team genügend kassieren, wie hätte denn das denn sonst bei BC2 funktionieren sollen.

Ich habe übrigens nichts gegen ein Spar Packet, wenn dadurch aber die anderen benachteiligt werden und diese dann heruntergestuft werden (Serverwarteschlange), dann geht das nicht mehr in Ordnung.

Außerdem gabs mal eine Aussage von DICE, dass sie nie für MAP Packs Geld kassieren wollen, aber was sind die ganzen DLCs? Map Packs mit 5 Waffen


----------



## Atomtoaster (19. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*



Eckism schrieb:


> Was sich hier jeder immer bloß über Premium aufgeilt!?
> Weder EA noch Dice, noch irgend ein anderer Publisher sind Wohlfahrtsunternehmen...es sind Firmen, die Gewinn machen wollen und auch müßen. So ganz ohne Bezahlung werden die Programmiere nicht wirklich lange Lust haben, irgenwelche Spiele zu basteln.
> Da regt mich ne Tankladung mehr auf, ist teurer als die 50 Euronen und hält nur ein paar hundert Kilometer bzw. nen paar Stunden.


 
Klar hast du Recht, aber wenn du weniger für Premium ausgeben würdest hättest du mehr zum tanken.


----------



## darthbomber (19. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*

Ich hab mir zwar auch das Premium-Paket geholt, allerdings aus dem einfachen Grund, dass ich mir ohnehin alle DLCs holen wollte. Der Rest stellt da für mich nur schmückendes Beiwerk dar.

Das mit der Serverwarteschlange halt ich wie manchanderer hier och für groben Unfug.


----------



## Eckism (19. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*



Atomtoaster schrieb:


> Klar hast du Recht, aber wenn du weniger für Premium ausgeben würdest hättest du mehr zum tanken.



Wo sagte ich, das ich Premium hab?

@ich111
"genügend Geld kassieren" Welche Firma, verdient schon genügend Geld? Klar gings bei BC2 und davor, aber jeder macht sich nunmal die Taschen voll, weil Wirtschaftskrise, Atomkrieg, Inflation und so'n Scheiß...is ja nun genug Panikmache vor der Zukunft vorhanden. Einige wären echt sehr schlechte Geschäftsführer.
Bei BMW bekommste ja schließlich auch weniger Auto für mehr Geld...also scheint's ja irgendwie zu funktionieren, gekauft werden die Kisten ja schließlich...


----------



## Hitman145 (19. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*

Ich frage mich warum sich hier viele für so schlau halten weil sie durch den kauf von Premium etwas gespart haben...
Ihr bezahlt zum Teil für DLCs über die noch gar nichts handfestes bekannt ist, was ist wenn es vollkommener Crap ist bzw. so ganz und garnicht eurem Geschmack entspricht?

Es ist wirklich einfach nur noch traurig wie viele Menschen auf solche Abzockmaschen reinfallen und das Schlimme daran ist eigentlich das die Menschen die so einen Müll unterstützen jene Menschen mit bestrafen die Intelligent genug waren zu sehen das das einfach reine Abzocke ist


----------



## motek-18 (19. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*

unterschied zwischen BF2 und BF3-unterschied in dem sinne,weiter Entwicklung


----------



## jahsera (19. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*

Das Modell Premium: Du zahlst mehr als die anderen, und bekommst dafür auch mehr als die anderen.
Das gibt es überall: Kino, Konzerte, Verkehrsmittel, sogar Krankenversicherung. Und jetzt regen sich die "gescheiten" über die "dummen" auf weil sie Geld für einen echten! Mehrwert ausgeben.
Diejenigen die sich BF3 ohne Premium gekauft haben haben es wegen dem Grundspiel getan. Die anderen mit Premium wollen einfach mehr von BF3 und sind bereit Geld dafür auszugeben. Punkt aus.


----------



## Hitman145 (19. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*



jahsera schrieb:


> Das Modell Premium: Du zahlst mehr als die anderen, und bekommst dafür auch mehr als die anderen.
> Das gibt es überall: Kino, Konzerte, Verkehrsmittel, sogar Krankenversicherung. Und jetzt regen sich die "gescheiten" über die "dummen" auf weil sie Geld für einen echten! Mehrwert ausgeben.
> Diejenigen die sich BF3 ohne Premium gekauft haben haben es wegen dem Grundspiel getan. Die anderen mit Premium wollen einfach mehr von BF3 und sind bereit Geld dafür auszugeben. Punkt aus.


 
Nix Punkt aus
Premium Käufer geben bzw. haben Geld für Produkte ausgegeben über die man teilweise noch überhaupt nichts weiß das heißt man schenkt EA Geld und hofft eine qualitativ gute Gegenleistung zu erhalten, so ein System gibt es außer in der Spielbranche nirgends
Das hat nichts mit gescheit und nicht gescheit zu tun, jeder Mensch mit einem gesunden Menschenverstand merk doch das das einfach die reinste Abzocke ist
Oder bin ich hier vielleicht der "Dumme" weil ich mein Geld lieber in etwas investiere worüber ich mich vorher informiere und so schaue ob es sich für mich lohnt oder nicht?


----------



## Leandros (19. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*



ChaoZ schrieb:


> Die Gamer werden immer mehr in 2 Rassen gespalten. Die bevorzugten "Premium"-Nutzer, und die minderwertigen Normalnutzer zweiter Klasse. Abscheulich.


 
Nein, es sind 3 Gruppen. Die Douchebags, die sich Spiele wie Battlefield 3 kaufen und EA Geld in den Rachen werfen. Die Normalen, welche der ganze sh*t hier nicht interessiert, die Spielen einfach. Und zu guter letzt, die Hardcore  Gamer / Nostalgiker. Diese Gruppe schwört auf alt bewehrtes, Spielt relativ viel / erfolgreich und interessiert sich in die materie. 
(Meiner Meinung nach, treiben sich in diesem Forum die Douchebags und Hardcore Gamer / Nostalgiker rum. Normalos interessiert PCG oder PCGH überhaupt nicht.)

Mitlerweile zähle ich mich zu der "I don't give a f*cking sh*t" Gruppe, Spiele wirklich nur noch sehr wenige und Ausgewählte Spiele, bin eh nur am Coden. 
Wenn es so weiter geht mit der Spielebranche, sehe ich bald Schwarz. Blizzard, EA, Activision (ja ich weiss, gehört zu Blizzard) gucken nur noch so: $_$ und so kann man keine Spiele entwickeln. 

Die guten Publisher / Developer Studios sind rar geworden .. In Valve, Bethesda and Rockstar Games we trust. 

PS: No, I don't lost my sanity. This is serios.


Edit: 





Robonator schrieb:


> Ist nunmal so. Als ich damals das Praktikum bei Bigpoint hatte hab ich auch krass gestaunt wie egal denen die Spieler sind die nur wenig bzw nichts zahlen. User die regelmäßig gut investiert haben, bekamen sogar nen VIP-Support... Ich denke bei EA z.B. ist es nicht großartig anders. Scheiss auf die die wenig zahlen, die die viel zahlen werden natürlich favorisiert.


Ja, war bei Bigpoint aber schon immer gang und gebe. Eine Frechheit (gut früher fand ichs toll, weil ich deren Premium Punkte System umgehen konnte und dadurch vollen goliath kostenlos hatte . Jaja, schon immer der "hacker" gewesen. )


----------



## mmayr (19. August 2012)

Hitman145 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich frage mich warum sich hier viele für so schlau halten weil sie durch den kauf von Premium etwas gespart haben...
> Ihr bezahlt zum Teil für DLCs über die noch gar nichts handfestes bekannt ist, was ist wenn es vollkommener Crap ist bzw. so ganz und garnicht eurem Geschmack entspricht?
> 
> Es ist wirklich einfach nur noch traurig wie viele Menschen auf solche Abzockmaschen reinfallen und das Schlimme daran ist eigentlich das die Menschen die so einen Müll unterstützen jene Menschen mit bestrafen die Intelligent genug waren zu sehen das das einfach reine Abzocke ist



Also bist du intelligent und ich bin blöd?!?
Blöd für dich, dass ich dann Mods spielen darf und du nicht, oder? 

Mit eurem Rumgeheule wir diese Idee womöglich wieder verworfen! Seid ihr dann glücklich, wenn wir Premiumars...löcher auch nichts bekommen? 

Bescheuerte "ich will haben aber nichts dafür geben" Neidgesellschaft!


----------



## Nuallan (19. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*



jahsera schrieb:


> Das Modell Premium: Du zahlst mehr als die anderen, und bekommst dafür auch mehr als die anderen.
> Das gibt es überall: Kino, Konzerte, Verkehrsmittel, sogar Krankenversicherung. Und jetzt regen sich die "gescheiten" über die "dummen" auf weil sie Geld für einen echten! Mehrwert ausgeben.
> Diejenigen die sich BF3 ohne Premium gekauft haben haben es wegen dem Grundspiel getan. Die anderen mit Premium wollen einfach mehr von BF3 und sind bereit Geld dafür auszugeben. Punkt aus.



Man kann sich natürlich alles zurechtbiegen.. Ich betrachte Premium eher als Kinofilm, wo nach dem Ende des Films noch mal derselbe Eintrittspreis verlangt wird, damit man das erweiterte Ende noch gucken kann. Wohlgemerkt wirste blöde angeguckt wenn du gehst, und Popcorn und Cola gibts dann auch nur noch für Premium. Dadurch wird einfach das ganze Filmerlebnis zerstört. Und vorher angekündigt wurde es auch nicht. Die meisten werden zahlen und sitzen bleiben, entweder weil die Freunde noch bleiben, oder weil man sich als Außenseiter fühlt wenn man geht. Genau das steckt dahinter, deswegen sage ich es ist eiskalt kalkulierte Nötigung.



mmayr schrieb:


> Mit eurem Rumgeheule wir diese Idee womöglich wieder verworfen! Seid ihr dann glücklich, wenn wir Premiumars...löcher auch nichts bekommen?


 
Ich hoffe bei Gott, dass die Idee wieder verworfen wird. Sonst gibts nächstes Jahr Patches auch nur noch für Premium, verstehste? Aber ne, soweit denken manche Leute nicht.


----------



## ChaoZ (19. August 2012)

Außerdem sind von den Kinos dann 4/10 Säle nur für Premiumkunden reserviert.


----------



## painbot (19. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*

Man könnte "Premium" z.B. auch mit einem Zeitschriftenabonnement vergleichen - dort bezahlt man auch für das Jahr im Vorraus, ohne genau zu wissen was in der nächsten Ausgabe thematisiert werden wird.
In der Regel spart man als Abonnent ein paar € im Vergleich zum Kauf der einzelnen Ausgaben am Kiosk.
Und meist bekommt man als neuer Abonnent auch eine Prämie (Artikel quer Beet).

Viele Leute die sich über Premium aufregen regen sich bestimmt auch über die "Portproblematik" auf, also das die mesiten Spiele primär für Konsolen entwickelt werden.
Mit BF3 Premium gibt es nun einen Weg, dem PC-Spieler mehr Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen und den PC für Publisher wieder interessanter zu machen, was für PC-Spieler nur gut sein kann.

Vielleicht gewöhnen sich manche nur sehr langsam an kulturelle Veränderungen bzw. gibt es viele die am alten System festhalten wollen. Aber auch die Spiele(r)kultur hat sich geändert und wird es weiter tun. Inzwischen ist es ein Massenphänomen (man siehe sich nur die Verkaufszahlen bei COD an, da wird in kurzer Zeit mehr Geld gescheffelt als z.B. Kinofilme es je schafften) - und dadurch bestimmt auch die Masse wohin sich der Markt bewegt. Den "alten Hasen" passt diese Richtung meist weniger da vor 10-15 oder mehr Jahren die Spielekultur anders war und sie daran festhalten wollen (typisch menschlich) - und verteufeln daher jede Veränderung in ihrem starren Bild der (Retro-)Spiele(r)kultur.

Ich persönlich würde natürlich auch am liebsten die DLCs kostenlos bekommen, aber das wird nunmal nicht passieren und wird es auch nicht mehr geben, gewöhnt euch dran.
Und 50€ sind in der heutigen Zeit doch kein Geld, ich finde den Preis angemessen für den Spielspass der mit geboten wird. Wenn man das auf Spielstunden herunterrechnet bleibt pro Stunde nicht viel übrig - und verglichen mit anderen Freizeitaktivitäten noch recht günstig


----------



## GTA 3 (19. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*



Hitman145 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich warum sich hier viele für so schlau halten weil sie durch den kauf von Premium etwas gespart haben...
> Ihr bezahlt zum Teil für DLCs über die noch gar nichts handfestes bekannt ist, was ist wenn es vollkommener Crap ist bzw. so ganz und garnicht eurem Geschmack entspricht?
> 
> Es ist wirklich einfach nur noch traurig wie viele Menschen auf solche Abzockmaschen reinfallen und das Schlimme daran ist eigentlich das die Menschen die so einen Müll unterstützen jene Menschen mit bestrafen die Intelligent genug waren zu sehen das das einfach reine Abzocke ist


 
Ich spare genau 10 € und das ist es mir wert. Und wegen den Qualitäten wurde ich bisher noch nie von DICE entäuscht von daher passt das. 

Ach ja und Elite kann man nicht mit Premium vergleichen. Premium ist nur einmalig, elite nicht.


----------



## Nuallan (19. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*



painbot schrieb:


> Vielleicht gewöhnen sich manche nur sehr langsam an kulturelle Veränderungen bzw. gibt es viele die am alten System festhalten wollen. Aber auch die Spiele(r)kultur hat sich geändert und wird es weiter tun. Inzwischen ist es ein Massenphänomen (man siehe sich nur die Verkaufszahlen bei COD an, da wird in kurzer Zeit mehr Geld gescheffelt als z.B. Kinofilme es je schafften) - und dadurch bestimmt auch die Masse wohin sich der Markt bewegt. Den "alten Hasen" passt diese Richtung meist weniger da vor 10-15 oder mehr Jahren die Spielekultur anders war und sie daran festhalten wollen (typisch menschlich) - und verteufeln daher jede Veränderung in ihrem starren Bild der (Retro-)Spiele(r)kultur.



Vor 10 Jahren waren Computerspiele das was sie sind, nämlich Spiele. Man hat 50 Mark (!) für ein Spiel ausgeben, und hatte ein funktionierendes & fertiges Stück Software auf dem Schreibtisch liegen. Heute, nur 10 Jahre später, hat die Industrie wie du schon sagtest gemerkt, dass bei uns ne Menge Geld zu holen ist. Jetzt kostet ein Spiel 50-100€, kommt (fast) immer unfertig auf den Markt und wird künstlich beschnitten um später noch mehr Kohle zu machen. Macht man den Fehler und kauft so ein Spiel, z.B. Bf3, ist man kein Kunde. Nein nein, man flaggt sich selbst als Opfer. Ein Spiel zu kaufen bedeutet für den Publisher heute nur noch: "Ui, da ist noch mehr zu holen". Um Spaß oder sowas geht es schon lange nicht mehr.

Die Gaming-Industrie ist zu einem Assi-Haufen mutiert, der es hauptsächlich auf Kinder von 7-14 Jahren abgesehen hat und sich einen Dreck um seine Opf.. ähh Kunden schert. Ungefähr so wie Jamba mit seinem furzenden Frosch. Wären wir auch nur halb so zivilisiert wie wir vorgeben zu sein, dann würde beides in unserer Gesellschaft nicht existieren. Viele sagen wir mal 12-14 Jährige werden heute Shooter spielen. Wenn da aufm Schulhof einer ankommt und sagt: "Ich bin Elite (Premium)", dann hat das ne große Wirkung auf die anderen. Das ganze ist perfider durchdacht als jedes Spiel in den letzten 10 Jahren. Andererseits verhalten sich die großen Publisher auch wie kleine Kinder. Sie testen aus wie weit sie gehen können, und falls es noch niemandem aufgefallen ist: Sie gehen jedes Jahr weiter.

Also wenn das wirklich eine normale kulturelle Veränderung ist, dann gute Nacht.


----------



## painbot (19. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*

Welcome to reality 

Wir, die Spieler, sind auch nicht ganz unschuldig an der Misere.
Auf der einen Seite sollen die Spiele immer "besser" werden, grafisch phantastischer, Story episch, Sound realistisch, frei begehbare Welten usw. haben > d.h. immer komplizierter bzw. aufwendiger zu erschaffen da die ganzen virtuellen Welten von Hand erbaut werden müssen, das dauert wenn man kein riesiges Team hat oder kostet eine Menge Geld wenn man sich ein großes Team leisten will (einhergehend mit einem größerem wirtschaftlichen Risiko).
Also auf der einen Seite strafen wir Spieleschmieden ab die unsere immer höher gesteckten Erwartungen nicht erfüllen (können) - und auf der anderen Seite meckern wir rum wenn sich ein Release verzögert (je umfangreicher ein Spiel ist umso leichter kann man sich auch mit dem Zeitaufwand verkalkulieren), die Preise steigen (Inflation bitte nicht vergessen ), ein Spiel Fehler enthält (je komplexer & größer Spiele werden umso leichter schleichen sich auch mehr Fehler ein, und je mehr Möglichkeiten ein Spiel bietet umso schwieriger wird die Bugsuche vor Release da man ja theoretisch alle Komplexitäten durchexerzieren muss, dass dauert und kostet und am Ende meckern "wir" wieder rum warum es so lange dauert).
Auch lassen sich MP-Fehler schwieriger vor Release finden, dass Zusammenspiel von Servern, Massen von Spielern die auch herumexperimentieren usw. - da müsste der Entwickler monatelang "realistische" MP-Tests durchziehen ...

Man sollte immer beide Seiten der Medaille betrachten und nicht nur seine (eingeschränkte) Sicht auf die Dinge 

EDIT: Da hier gerne von "Dummen" gesprochen wird - in der Regel lese ich hier immer nur von "Gegnern" des Premiummodells die Käufer selbigen als dumm bezeichnen. Interessanterweise ist es nicht andersherum ... aber warscheinlich liegt das nur an meiner eigenen Dummheit


----------



## Eckism (19. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*



Hitman145 schrieb:


> Nix Punkt aus
> Premium Käufer geben bzw. haben Geld für Produkte ausgegeben über die man teilweise noch überhaupt nichts weiß das heißt man schenkt EA Geld und hofft eine qualitativ gute Gegenleistung zu erhalten, so ein System gibt es außer in der Spielbranche nirgends
> Das hat nichts mit gescheit und nicht gescheit zu tun, jeder Mensch mit einem gesunden Menschenverstand merk doch das das einfach die reinste Abzocke ist
> Oder bin ich hier vielleicht der "Dumme" weil ich mein Geld lieber in etwas investiere worüber ich mich vorher informiere und so schaue ob es sich für mich lohnt oder nicht?



Zeitungsabos sind das gleiche Modell, eigentlich sogar jegliche Abos die es gibt.
Außerdem hat das garnichts mit Dumm oder Intelligent zu tun, jemanden wegen 50 Euro als dumm zu bezeichnen, sowas ist sehr dumm. Wer sich eh alle DLC's kauft, holt sich Premium und gut is. Bei einigen (wie bei mir) geht's nichtmal um das Spielerische, sondern um den Sammlerischen Wert. Ich hab mit BF 1942 angefangen und das wird auch so fortgeführt, sieht hübsch hinter der Glastür aus.

Seitdem ich mein olles Fahrrad mal wieder benutze, weiß ich, das die heutigen Fahrradfahrer viel mehr einen an der Klatsche haben. An so nem Fahrrad kostet jedes Gramm weniger ungefähr 5 Euro mehr!!! Da muß man sich anhören, das mein olles Ding viel zu schwer is (ca. 500 g Mehrgewicht). Aber ich bezahl doch keine 2500 Euro für nen Fahrrad, was nen bisschen leichter ist, lieber geh ich nochmal auf'n Thron...


----------



## mmayr (19. August 2012)

Nuallan schrieb:
			
		

> Vor 10 Jahren waren Computerspiele das was sie sind, nämlich Spiele. Man hat 50 Mark (!) für ein Spiel ausgeben, und hatte ein funktionierendes & fertiges Stück Software auf dem Schreibtisch liegen. Heute, nur 10 Jahre später, hat die Industrie wie du schon sagtest gemerkt, dass bei uns ne Menge Geld zu holen ist. Jetzt kostet ein Spiel 50-100€, kommt (fast) immer unfertig auf den Markt und wird künstlich beschnitten um später noch mehr Kohle zu machen. Macht man den Fehler und kauft so ein Spiel, z.B. Bf3, ist man kein Kunde. Nein nein, man flaggt sich selbst als Opfer. Ein Spiel zu kaufen bedeutet für den Publisher heute nur noch: "Ui, da ist noch mehr zu holen". Um Spaß oder sowas geht es schon lange nicht mehr.
> 
> Die Gaming-Industrie ist zu einem Assi-Haufen mutiert, der es hauptsächlich auf Kinder von 7-14 Jahren abgesehen hat und sich einen Dreck um seine Opf.. ähh Kunden schert. Ungefähr so wie Jamba mit seinem furzenden Frosch. Wären wir auch nur halb so zivilisiert wie wir vorgeben zu sein, dann würde beides in unserer Gesellschaft nicht existieren. Viele sagen wir mal 12-14 Jährige werden heute Shooter spielen. Wenn da aufm Schulhof einer ankommt und sagt: "Ich bin Elite (Premium)", dann hat das ne große Wirkung auf die anderen. Das ganze ist perfider durchdacht als jedes Spiel in den letzten 10 Jahren. Andererseits verhalten sich die großen Publisher auch wie kleine Kinder. Sie testen aus wie weit sie gehen können, und falls es noch niemandem aufgefallen ist: Sie gehen jedes Jahr weiter.
> 
> Also wenn das wirklich eine normale kulturelle Veränderung ist, dann gute Nacht.



Zum Thema Schulhof: Battlefield ist ab... ähm ... 18?


----------



## K-on-road (19. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*

Haha, wie sich viele einfach nur drüber aufregen, dass es reine Abzocke ist. Na klar ist die ganze Sache eine reine Abzocke. 
Mehr Geld = Mehr Macht = Mehr Ansehen+Weniger Ansehen!
Alles was die Entwickler da zusammenbauen ist auch nur ein digitales Stück Code. Doch das Verrückte, es wird gekauft und das auch noch sehr erfolgreich. 
Wenn dann ein Bruchteil von den Käufern nicht zufrieden ist, mit dem Produkt, dann interessiert das die Leute herzlich wenig. Denn ihr Geld haben sie trotzdem bekommen.

Auch wenn es nicht mit allen Entwicklern und Publishern so geht. 
Schaut euch Mojang an, die Jungs basteln und basteln und basteln. Bei denen kann man sich absolut gar nicht beschweren, so meine Meinung.

Wenn dann auch noch ein größerer Teil an Free-To-Play-Titeln kommt wird das Gejaule noch größer. 
Free-To-Play mag ich wiederum nicht, weil ich damit gleich wieder an Buy-To-Win denke und es einen dazu zwingt Items und was weiß ich was zu kaufen.
Von daher finde ich diese Sache mit dem Premium noch recht akzeptabel. 
Für die Leute, die mehrere Spiele gleichzeitig spielen, geht das schon ins Geld. Aber mich betrifft es nicht, von daher können die Premium-Hater mich ruhig verurteilen und behaupten ich wäre dumm.


----------



## Atomtoaster (19. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*

Willst du uns sagen du hast bevor du 18 warst keine Spiele ab 18 gespielt? Meinetwegen auch 16..

Das lustige ist das die meisten in diesem Alter davon reden, betroffende Spiele aber nicht einmal gespielt haben.


----------



## Rizzard (19. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*

Ich würde es begrüßen, wenn Premium Kunden schon Zugriff auf Modtools hätten. Alle Nicht-Premium Kunden kommen eben erst dann in den Genuss, wenn alle 5 DLCs erschienen sind.


----------



## FRfutzi01 (19. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*

Immer dieses geflame gegen Premiumspieler. Wer mehr zahlt bekommt mehr. Obwohl das in diesem Fall ja gar nicht so richtig ist, da ich mit Premium sogar noch spare. Also hört auf rumzuheulen, kauft euch Premium oder lasst es eben. Aber lasst dieses dumme und kindische rumgeflenne sein. Wie gesagt es nervt.


----------



## Nuallan (19. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*



FRfutzi01 schrieb:


> Immer dieses geflame gegen Premiumspieler. Wer mehr zahlt bekommt mehr. Obwohl das in diesem Fall ja gar nicht so richtig ist, da ich mit Premium sogar noch spare. Also hört auf rumzuheulen, kauft euch Premium oder lasst es eben. Aber lasst dieses dumme und kindische rumgeflenne sein. Wie gesagt es nervt.



Nein, Leute wie du, die andere Meinungen unterdrücken wollen, die nerven. Nur weil du mit Premium sparst, weil du dir eh alle 5 DLC´s blind gekauft hättest, muss das nicht für andere gelten. Überhaupt, über 100€ für ein Spiel zu bezahlen und dann noch von sparen zu reden, beweist nur wieder wie sehr manche Leute sich schon dran gewöhnt haben abgezockt zu werden. Da muss ich fast weinen, wirklich.


----------



## MfDoom (19. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*

An EAs stelle würde ich die Mods in Origin gegen kleines Geld anbieten, da würden sie ein wenig mitverdienen und die Modder hätten mehr Ansporn.
Ich wäre durchaus Bereit für ein Forgotten Hope 3 oder Operation Peacekeeper 3 Geld zu zahlen.

Aber dafür ist es wahrscheinlich mittlerweile zu spät, Gute Mods brauchen lange um wirklich Gut zu werden und BF3 ist schon zu lange draussen. Höchstwahrscheinlich liegt es sowieso nicht in EAs Interesse das Spiel lange am Leben zu erhalten, die Spieler sollen die nächsten Produkte kaufen (BF4), die Aktionäre müssen ja zufriedengestellt werden
. Im Methoden finden, um den Spielern neues Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen ist EA wirklich gut geworden. Machen dasselbe wie Activision mit Call of Duty, aber lassen es nach aussen so erscheinen, als wäre das Gegenteil der Fall.


----------



## Atomtoaster (19. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*

Beruhigt euch doch mal. 

Leben und leben lassen..


----------



## Robonator (19. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*



> Zum Thema Schulhof: Battlefield ist ab... ähm ... 18?


Denkst du die Leute achten da heutzutage noch drauf? Ich kenne bis heute nur einen Typen dem wirklich verboten wurde Spiele ab 18 zu spielen weil er noch jünger war 
Und manchmal sind auch Leute über 18 ziemliche Kinder...


----------



## PEG96 (19. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*

Also meiner Meinung eine gute Sache, dass es vll Modtools gibt


----------



## DarkMo (19. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*

schön geschrieben nuallan 

und wegen leben und leben lassen: dadurch das die heutige jugend einfach alles blind konsumiert (ja, es ist ihr bier und ihr geld), können die entwickler so weit gehen. jedoch ist es eben "deren" einstellung, die "unseren" spielspaß vermießt. ergo: was sie tun hat einfluss auch auf mich und wenn mir die folgen von ihrem tun nich passt, hab ich ja wohl alles recht der welt, mich dagegen aufzulehnen oder? einem das verbieten zu wollen ist schon ne nummer 

mir ist es scheiss egal, wenn hier irgendeiner blindlinks seine kohle zum fenster rauswirft. uninformiert jeden mist kauft, nur weils die anderen auch haben usw (meine nutter hätte jetz den spruch "wenn dein freund vom dach hüpft, hüpfst du hinterher oder was?" ausgepackt). aber mir ist es nicht egal, wenn dadurch mein hobby den bach runter geht. wenn ich persönlich wegen solcher leute kein einziges spiel mehr finde, dass ich mir kaufen könnte. erzählt mir mal von einem guten spiel, das ned auf origin oder steam oder diesen ganzen scheis aufbaut. das ohne dlc's auskommt. das fertig aufn markt kommt. das 40-50€ kostet und fertig. sowas gibts einfach nich mehr.

was muss man dann als bf fan sehen? bf3 is nen halbes cod von der grundausstattung und die spieler vermießen einem mit ihrem rotz ingame auch noch die andre hälfte. jetz kommt bald das erste dlc, was mich intressiert hätte (vom rest kennt man ja noch garnix) und ich weis jetz schon, dass man da wenig spaß haben wird. da hocken sich beim 64er server jeweils 20 sniper gegenüber, die großen maps bietens ja, und der rest pimmelt in flugzeugen rum und die armen anderen schweine spielen entweder opfer zu fuß oder im tank.

bf war seinerzeit DAS spiel. und wieso? weils ein genremix war. strategiespiel, shooter, fahrzeuge steuern, luftkampf - alles in einem. vielfalt aller orten. das war neu, das war frisch, das war geil. und was bleibt davon übrig? 4 klassen - die 6 oder 7 waren scheinbar für die weggesoffenen und durchs schwenzen vergeudeten hirnzellen zuviel. fahrzeuge? flugzeuge? inf only server rocken! weite große maps mit vielen taktischen möglichkeiten wem in den rücken oder die flanke zu fallen? oh mein gott, gebt mir meinen schlauch wieder, da brauch ich nur blöd nach vorn zu glotzen. große waffenauswahl? pff, knife only server sind geil ><

das ganze spielprinzip verkauft und verraten. und warum? weil so ****** simpel spiele wie cs und cod einfach besser bei der masse ankommen. weil denksport out is. MEIN favoritengame vergewaltigt und verstümmelt und auf diesen hirnlosen nonsens zurück geschraubt, von dem es sich eben so großartig abgesetzt hatte - nur weil eben dieser brei die kunden anlockt wie die motten das licht.

DANKE!

das wollt ihr doch hören oder? nein nein, euer mist und die unfähigkeit kritisch zu konsumieren hat ja überhaupt keinen einfluss auf mich und viele andere "retro säcke". wieso sabbeln wir euch nur laufend in die parade. seits wohl nich gewohnt, das die leute nach nem statement von euch ned eingeschüchtert die gusche halten oder was? sry, aber ich red mich grad in rage. ich hasse sowas einfach. diese sturheit und blindheit... und das schlimmste is, ich war in dem alter sicher auch ned besser *seuftz*


----------



## Raketenjoint (19. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*

Irgendwie finde ich die Diskussion hier sinnlos. Als ob wir etwas ändern könnten. EA interessiert sich doch dafür einen ******dreck. Ich beobachte die DLC Geschichte mit Misstrauen. Bei COD sind ja Map Packs Standard, aber hätten sie diese nicht gleich integrieren können? Schaut man sich Sims an: ohne Ende DLCs. 10€ manchmal bloß für Möbel. 
Zudem nervt es mich als Digital Deluxe Besitzer, dass ich benachteilt werde und einen großen Aufpreis zahlen soll. Warum jetzt eine Standardversion, Digital Deluxe Version, DLC, Normale Digital Deluxe Edition, Premium Edition? Ich habe mich jetzt entschieden, dass ich langsam von diesen ganzen Spielen meine Finger lassen werde und zumindest mit dem Kauf etwas warten werde. Vorbestellen? Nein danke, wenn danach sowas rauskommt. Ich glaube, dass ich das nicht unterstützen muss/will, aber viele Leute kaufen ja meist nur blind, ohne sich Gedanken zu machen. Aber wozu denken, wenn man genug Geld hat? Die anderen müssen dann halt auch mehr zahlen und mehr ... Das P/L Verhältnis nimmt meiner Meinung nach stetig ab. Aber das liegt ja daran, dass sich jeder das neueste Spiel kaufen muss. Das Beste ist meiner Meinung nach RL. Super Grafik, frische Luft, Ruhe und das für sage und schreibe 0 Euro!
@ mmayr: lass das doch bitte mit solchen Kommentaren. Du könntest mit einem Moderator Probleme bekommen. Diese haben doch bestimmt schon genug zu ton. Lese bitte einmal diesen Absatz durch:


> 1.2 Meinungsfreiheit
> In unserem Forum herrscht nach Deutschem Recht Meinungsfreiheit. Jeder Benutzer darf seine Meinung grundsätzlich frei äußern. Dabei gilt es nach kommunikativen Grundsätzen, auch die Meinungen anderer zu beachten, zu akzeptieren und gegebenenfalls kontrovers zu diskutieren. Diskussionen sind im Rahmen dieser Regeln und denen des allgemeinen Anstandes zu führen.
> Es ist von den Diskussionsteilnehmern daher zu unterlassen, ihre eigene Meinung anderen mit verbalen Ausschweifungen aufzudrängen. Akzeptanz und Toleranz führen meist zu einem «goldenen Mittelweg», mit welchem beide Parteien leben können - somit ist auch der Forumsfrieden garantiert.
> Jeder Benutzer ist für die Rechtmäßigkeit der von ihm bereitgestellten Inhalte selbst verantwortlich. Verboten sind alle Inhalte, die rechtswidrig sind oder als obszön, pornografisch oder anderweitig anstößig empfunden werden. Werden Inhalte aus fremden Quellen übernommen oder zitiert, so ist diese Quelle zu nennen.
> Die Forenleitung behält sich vor, Themen und Inhalte kommentarlos zu löschen, die straf- oder zivilrechtliche Konsequenzen nach sich ziehen können.


Es lohnt sich doch gar nicht, für solch eine Marketingstrategie, sich gegenseitig anzugreifen und Strafpunkte zu riskieren. (Ich halte mich nicht für einen Moderator, aber die Stimmung in diesem Thread finde ich wirklich bedenklich. Ob das am Thema liegt? Oder doch eher an den Kommentaren der User? Oder ist EA für diesen ganzen Zwist zwischen den Spielern verantworlich?)


----------



## DarkMo (19. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*



Raketenjoint schrieb:


> Als ob wir etwas ändern könnten.


 das war schon immer DER trumpf der "mächtigen"  der einzelne fühlt sich immer schwach. entgegen der masse zu wirken ist nicht leicht und die menschen gehen IMMER den leichten weg ><

aber ich bleib dabei. ich bin kritisch, ich informiere vorher und vllt zeigts dem ein oder anderen ja, das es auch so geht. vllt wächst dieses gedankengut und verbreitet sich doch mit der zeit. wenn jeder einzelne ganz für sich alleine entscheidet, den mist nich mehr mitzumachen - dann kauft keiner mehr den schund und ihr werdet euch umsehen, wie schnell die ihr fähnchen dem neuen wind nach ausrichten  die müssen nur mal auf ihrem mist sitzen bleiben.

und wegen "die wollen auch geld verdienen" - sag ich ja nix gegen. klar, würd ich au ned anders machen  wenns genug blöde gibt die jeden mist kaufen und mir ihr geld in die dreckige buchs stopfen sag ich ganz sicher auch nich nein ^^ aber mir geht diese "ihr wollt ja immer alles umsonst" mentalität aufn zeiger. als ob die ohne dlc's am hungertuch nagen würden. wie oft hat sich bf3 verkauft? omg, laut Verkaufszahlen: MW3 schiesst BF3 mit Übermacht in die Knie | Xchar.de hat sich bf3 in der ersten woche 5millionen mal verkauft. das wird sicher der löwenanteil gewesen sein, weil die hauptmasse kauft zum release denk ich mal. aber wenn wir mal von kA 8millionen verkäufen ausgehen bei nem preis im schnitt von 40$? dann sind das 320millionen dollar. sagen wir also mal rund 300mille ham die damit verdient. ok, ich les grad von bereichen von 50-100 mille für spiele entwicklung, leider jetz auf die schnelle nix gefunden für bf3. auch von 50 mille werbungskosten is die rede. also im schlimmsten falle 150mille ausgaben, bleibt immernoch nen reingewinn von 150 mille. und dann kommt ja noch premium dazu. weit weniger aufwand wie das hauptspiel, ein bischen mehr inhalt glaube, aber von den entwicklungskosten sicher bei weitem geringer. wurde wohl auch so ca ne million mal verkauft? vor längerem hab ich was von 800k gehört ^^ wären nochma 50 mille im pott.

und was haben sie für laufende kosten? ihre statsserver fürs battlelog und origin, das wars doch scho oder? die server, wo man druff zockt, werden ja von den spielern bezahlt und die hoster müssen sicher noch lizensen kaufen >< also die ausgaben sind gering denk ich mal. und wenn wir da so gob übern daumen gepeilt von 200mille reingewinn reden, wo die angestellten usw scho alle bezahlt sind... arm sind die jungs dadurch sicher nich geworden


----------



## Leandros (19. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*



Raketenjoint schrieb:


> Es lohnt sich doch gar nicht, für solch eine Marketingstrategie, sich gegenseitig anzugreifen und Strafpunkte zu riskieren. (Ich halte mich nicht für einen Moderator, aber die Stimmung in diesem Thread finde ich wirklich bedenklich. Ob das am Thema liegt? Oder doch eher an den Kommentaren der User? Oder ist EA für diesen ganzen Zwist zwischen den Spielern verantworlich?)


Stimmt schon, der Ton hier ist einfach sehr rau geworden. (Ich nehme mich da auch überhaupt nicht aus.)
Das liegt aber zum großen Teil an EA, ich (persönlich) sehe grade einfach wie von mir früher geliebte Spiele / Firmen / Merchandises zerstört werden und finde es wirklich traurig und bedenklich. Wie siehts denn in 10 Jahren aus wenn es so weiter geht? Battlefield 20 und Call of Duty: Modern Warshit 32? Alle halbe Jahr kommt ein Spiel. Qualität? Was ist das, wir haben unser gesamtes QM Team gefeuert .. spart Geld.  
Ein Positives kann ich dem abgewinnen, ich spiele wenig bis gar nicht mehr. Mehr Zeit für Freundin, RL und Sex.


----------



## Rizzard (19. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*



DarkMo schrieb:


> schön geschrieben nuallan
> 
> und wegen leben und leben lassen: dadurch das die heutige jugend einfach alles blind konsumiert (ja, es ist ihr bier und ihr
> mir ist es scheiss egal, wenn hier irgendeiner blindlinks seine kohle zum fenster rauswirft. uninformiert jeden mist kauft, nur weils die anderen auch haben usw


 
Wieso wirft man mit dem Premium Paket seine Kohle zum Fenster heraus?
Wieso kauft man damit uninformiert Mist? Wie oft hat denn Dice in der Vergangenheit mit BF Mist an den Mann gebracht?


----------



## Luni-Tune (19. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*



Nuallan schrieb:


> Überhaupt, über 100€ für ein Spiel zu bezahlen und dann noch von  sparen zu reden, beweist nur wieder wie sehr manche Leute sich schon  dran gewöhnt haben abgezockt zu werden.





DarkMo schrieb:


> schön geschrieben nuallan
> 
> und wegen  leben und leben lassen: dadurch das die heutige jugend einfach alles  blind konsumiert (ja, es ist ihr bier und ihr geld), können die  entwickler so weit gehen. jedoch ist es eben "deren" einstellung, die  "unseren" spielspaß vermießt. ergo: was sie tun hat einfluss auch auf  mich und wenn mir die folgen von ihrem tun nich passt, hab ich ja wohl  alles recht der welt, mich dagegen aufzulehnen oder? einem das verbieten  zu wollen ist schon ne nummer
> 
> mir ist es scheiss egal, wenn  hier irgendeiner blindlinks seine kohle zum fenster rauswirft.  uninformiert jeden mist kauft, nur weils die anderen auch haben usw  (meine nutter hätte jetz den spruch "wenn dein freund vom dach hüpft,  hüpfst du hinterher oder was?" ausgepackt). aber mir ist es nicht egal,  wenn dadurch mein hobby den bach runter geht. wenn ich persönlich wegen  solcher leute kein einziges spiel mehr finde, dass ich mir kaufen  könnte. erzählt mir mal von einem guten spiel, das ned auf origin oder  steam oder diesen ganzen scheis aufbaut. das ohne dlc's auskommt. das  fertig aufn markt kommt. das 40-50€ kostet und fertig. sowas gibts  einfach nich mehr.



Was für ein Schwachsinn!
Premium-Spieler haben sich also schon daran gewöhnt abgezockt zu werden, werfen ihr Geld zum Fenster raus und kaufen uninformiert jeden Mist?
Die Einstellung der Premium-Spieler ist schuld an den Verkaufsstrategien, die anderen den Spielspaß und das Hobby vermiesen?
Das sind mal wieder nur dreiste und völlig unhaltbare Behauptungen!


----------



## DarkMo (19. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*

ich habe extra allgemein gesprochen. wenns funktioniert, glück gehabt. aber als premium rauskam gabs gradma infos zum 2. dlc. die anderen 3... man weis nich obs unausgegorener mist is. es kann aber auch welcher sein. das is für mich der punkt. man hat keine infos darüber.

ich nenn nur wieder diablo3 als paradebeispiel. wieviele haben sich das vorbestellt. nach 12(?) jahren endlich wieder ein diablo. blizzard? die machen doch keine spiele kaputt. was die machen hat hand und fuß! die sind toll, die verraten uns spieler nich. yeah, sie verschieben lieber den release, als schund zu veröffentlichen. nein nein, pures gottvertrauen reicht völlig um mein geld an den mann zu bringen. wozu sollte man kritisch gegenüber produkten sein? hey, ne wahrsagerin, die erzählen auch nie falsches. das das geschickte formulierung und abzocke is is ja egal, aber hey, das fetzt doch sowas...

wie gesagt, macht was ihr wollt mit eurem geld und eurer einstellung. aber wenn ihr damit mein hobby zerstört, lasst mich auch meckern und euch den kopf waschen  leben und leben lassen


----------



## Nuallan (19. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*



Leandros schrieb:


> Das liegt aber zum großen Teil an EA, ich (persönlich) sehe grade einfach wie von mir früher geliebte Spiele / Firmen / Merchandises zerstört werden und finde es wirklich traurig und bedenklich.


 
Genau das ist auch mein Problem. Ich spiele seit fast 20 Jahren, und mein Hobby geht den Bach runter. Und EA verkörpert das einfach. Von C&C, NFS und Co. will ich hier gar nicht erst anfangen.

EA hat das melken zwar perfektioniert, aber erfunden hat es Blizzard. Angefangen hat es mit WoW. Die Schafe haben sich freiwillig melken lassen mit ihren Pets, Servertranfers usw.. Ein Milliardengeschäft. Dann hat Activision 2007 Blizzard gekauft, und damit auch deren "Erfahrung". Kurz danach hat Activision mysteriöserweise das COD-Melken angefangen. Und die Spieler, die sich seit dem jedes Jahr das selbe Spiel zum vollen Preis kaufen und die Mappack-Abzocke mitgemacht haben sind schuld an der ganzen Geschichte. EA musste das gleiche machen, weil sie sonst untergegangen wären. Nur wie man EA kennt, es reicht einfach nicht. Und deswegen wird es immer mehr Abzocke geben, bis man sich irgendwann ein Spiel durch 100 DLC´s und 1000€ "zusammenkaufen" muss. Dafür muss man kein Hellseher sein, sondern sich nur die letzten Jahre angucken und 1+1 zusammenzählen.



Luni-Tune schrieb:


> Premium-Spieler haben sich also schon daran gewöhnt abgezockt zu werden, werfen ihr Geld zum Fenster raus und kaufen uninformiert jeden Mist? Die Einstellung der Premium-Spieler ist schuld an den Verkaufsstrategien, die anderen den Spielspaß und das Hobby vermiesen?



Um es kurz zu machen: Ja.


----------



## Leandros (19. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*



Nuallan schrieb:


> EA hat das melken zwar perfektioniert, aber erfunden hat es Blizzard. Angefangen hat es mit WoW. Die Schafe haben sich freiwillig melken lassen mit ihren Pets, Servertranfers usw.. Ein Milliardengeschäft.


Das melken fing aber auch erst so um 2006 / 07 rum an, als WotlK raus kam. Da war die Luft aus WoW einfach langsam aber sicher raus. 
Mit Classic und TBC hätten die sich doch niemals diesen Erfolg erträumt. StarCraft 2 ging auch noch vollkommen klar, das Spiel ist Blizzard Qualität. Der höhepunkt der Blizzard Cashcow is imho Diablo 3. Abzocke Pur! Drecksspiel, 0 langzeit Motivation, nur Grinden und Farmen und dann noch das überteuerte Auktionshaus. Ne, Blizzard, so nicht.


----------



## DarkMo (19. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*

das ding is, ich bin nichmal son premiumgegner ^^ für 30 ocken hätt ichs mir irgendwann auch geholt. warum ichs ned hol is eher, das ich atm bf3 eh ned zock. zudem kam plötzlich die bf4 meldung un da isses mir nochmals vergangen und ich war froh gewartet zu haben. die ganzen leuts die ich kenn haben instant zugeschlagen un natürlich nur noch cq gezoggt - ergo war ich plötzlich allein unterwegs un das rockt nich. un mittlerweile hab ich andre games gefunden. es geht auch ohne 

während ihr noch premium zoggt bin ich schon weiter gewandert und enddecke neue tolle welten  ums mal mit mmayr's worten zu sagen ^^ premium bietet mehr inhalt maptechnisch wie das hauptspiel, von den waffen her kA. auptproblem für mich: sowas wie cq geht mir am hintern vorbei. dann prinzipien. unbekanntes zeug mit geld honorieren, premium only server, premium bevorzugung in der warteschlange (auch wenn der vorteil mehr als gering is, das is ne frechheit sowas) und eben das ich als limited besitzer, mit zum dank geschenktem b2k jetz doch dafür blechen soll. so will ich als kunde einfach nicht behandelt werden. und das zeige ich eben dadurch, dass ich nicht bereit bin, für premium das verlangte geld zu zahlen. ich als kunde habe eine stimme - macht nur irgendwie keiner von gebrauch.

mir geht im allgemeinen nur diese ganze blind konsumiererei aufn sack. das hat jetz im speziellen nur randbedingt was mit bf3 und premium zu tun. da gehts mir drum, dass viele kids einfach blindlinks alles kaufen, was die großen ihnen vorsetzen. sowas wie cod dürfte sich maximal einmal wiederholen, dann hätte das ding sowas von abgestraft gehört... aber nein, mittlerweile sind sie schon bei der 4. oder 5. kuh? un die leute lassen sich bereitwillig melken. das hat wie gesagt auch auf ea einfluss. die sehen, mit sowas macht man kohle. also wird bf3 evolutionstechnisch 10 schritte zurückgefahren und verrät quasi das, wofür bf eigentlich steht. große maps, ned nur inf only, weite karten mit vielen wegen. klar, gibts immernoch bei bf3, aber sie sind nur noch ein teil und es wird sicher nich der teil sein, der wächst. ergo hat diese konsumiererei der blinden tauben masse direkten einfluss auf mein spielerlebnis. weil völlig fremde, die mir völlig sonstwo vorbei gehen ames kaufen, die mich nich im mindesten intressieren, wird eines meiner favorisierten games stück für stück zerstört. und das find ich eben mist. und da isses doch auch mein gutes recht, mich darüber aufzuregen oder etwa nich?

und zu welcher fraktion du gehörst zeigst du wunderbar mit diesem teil deiner antwort: "Ich mach dein Hobby kaputt? Ist klar! Such dir ein anderes!". jung, ja du bist mir auch scheiss egal. ich empfinde diese aussage als so eine dermaßene frechheit, das gibts garnich. du hast dein feuerzeug vergessen und fragst wen auf der strasse danach? pff, kein feuerzeug? hör halt auf... die goldene regel scheint keiner mehr zu kennen in diesem land. wollen scheinbar alle nur noch wie mistmaden behandelt werden. aber bitte, dein name is gemerkt, hast du irgendein problem nochmal hier im forum, ich werd dir ganz sicher nich mehr helfen (sofern ichs könnte).


----------



## mmayr (19. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*



DarkMo schrieb:


> das ding is, ich bin nichmal son premiumgegner ^^ für 30 ocken hätt ichs mir irgendwann auch geholt. warum ichs ned hol is eher, das ich atm bf3 eh ned zock. zudem kam plötzlich die bf4 meldung un da isses mir nochmals vergangen und ich war froh gewartet zu haben. die ganzen leuts die ich kenn haben instant zugeschlagen un natürlich nur noch cq gezoggt - ergo war ich plötzlich allein unterwegs un das rockt nich. un mittlerweile hab ich andre games gefunden. es geht auch ohne
> 
> während ihr noch premium zoggt bin ich schon weiter gewandert und enddecke neue tolle welten  ums mal mit mmayr's worten zu sagen ^^ premium bietet mehr inhalt maptechnisch wie das hauptspiel, von den waffen her kA. auptproblem für mich: sowas wie cq geht mir am hintern vorbei. dann prinzipien. unbekanntes zeug mit geld honorieren, premium only server, premium bevorzugung in der warteschlange (auch wenn der vorteil mehr als gering is, das is ne frechheit sowas) und eben das ich als limited besitzer, mit zum dank geschenktem b2k jetz doch dafür blechen soll. so will ich als kunde einfach nicht behandelt werden. und das zeige ich eben dadurch, dass ich nicht bereit bin, für premium das verlangte geld zu zahlen. ich als kunde habe eine stimme - macht nur irgendwie keiner von gebrauch.
> 
> ...


 
Zu welcher Fraktion ich gehöre spielt überhaupt keine Rolle! Nebenbei kannst du dir meinen Namen merken oder nicht, das ist mir wurscht! Ob du mir in Zukunkt hilfst, allerdings auch! Ich hingegen werde auch DIR weiterhin helfen, wenn ich dazu in der Lage bin! Eine kleiner Auseinandersetzung dermaßen überzubewerten liegt mir fern! Wie du das handhabst... deine Sache!

Zur Hobby Sache: 
Wenn dein Hobby durch das Kaufverhalten Millionen von Spielern (ich gehöre auch dazu) zerstört wird, wird dir nichts anderes übrig bleiben, als dich anzupassen, oder dir ein anderes Hobby zu suchen! Was dich da eine "dermaßene Frechheit" erkennen lässt, erschließt sich mir nicht ganz!


Warum soll EA den Kunden, die am wenigsten "bezahlen" noch Inhalte schenken? Ich würde das auch meinen "spenableren" Kunden geben! Das is die Realität! Akzeptiert sie, oder grabt euch ein Loch im Wald und spielt ein wenig "heile Ökowelt"!

@K_on_road:
Du hast Recht, das bringt hier nichts! Somit entferne ich mich aus dieser Unterhaltung und wünsche ALLEN eine gute Nacht!


----------



## Westcoast (19. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*

habe kein premium, DLC Close Quarters einzeln gekauft. ich meine wenn leute für 4 dlcs am ende 60 euro bezahlen und premium user 45 euro, stimmt da irgendetwas nicht.
warum sollen normale user die auch die dlcs kaufen, benachteiligt sein? durch premium bekommt natürlich EA schneller geld und die normalen haben als strafe das nachsehen.


----------



## mmayr (19. August 2012)

Westcoast schrieb:
			
		

> habe kein premium, DLC Close Quarters einzeln gekauft. ich meine wenn leute für 4 dlcs am ende 60 euro bezahlen und premium user 45 euro, stimmt da irgendetwas nicht.
> warum sollen normale user die auch die dlcs kaufen, benachteiligt sein? durch premium bekommt natürlich EA schneller geld und die normalen haben als strafe das nachsehen.



Stichwort Mengenrabatt?
So, jetzt aber wirklich: Gute Nacht!


----------



## Nuallan (20. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*



mmayr schrieb:


> Der labert hier absoluten Hater-Müll und sieht sich noch im Recht! Seine Meinung würde abgewürgt, umgekehrt will er uns allen seinen Mist aufschwatzen! Er soll sich Premium nicht kaufen, aber nicht uns alle hier mit seinen Rechtfertigungen und Beleidigungen derer, die es sich gekauft haben, nerven! Wenn er im RL kein Ventil hat, um seinen Frust abzubauen, kann ich ihm nur professionelle Hilfe empfehlen! Hier gehört das nicht her!



Lies dir mal bitte meine Beiträge noch mal durch, und dann deine. Und dann überleg noch mal wer von uns beiden Hilfe brauch. Das lustige ist ja, dass fast alles was du mir vorwirfst eher auf dich zutrifft. Ich soll kein Ventil haben? Bin ich derjenige der hier jeden seiner Sätze mit einem Ausrufezeichen beendet um sich wichtig zu machen oder was auch immer du damit bezwecken willst? Ich hab Frust? Was hast du dann bitte?

Aufgrund deiner ständigen Beleidigungen hab ich dich jetzt mal gemeldet. Der Unterschied zwischen uns beiden ist einfach der folgende: Ich äussere meine Meinung über eine Firma bzw. deren Produkt. Maximal unterstelle ich einer bestimmten Spielergruppe (Premium), dass sie passiv mein Hobby zerstören. Ich bin nicht ein einziges mal über eine Person hergezogen, nur weil mir ihre Meinung nicht passt. Du tust das ununterbrochen. Aber darüber soll ein Mod entscheiden.


----------



## jahsera (20. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*

Ich habe mit Premium auch gerungen. Anfangs dachte ich: "Ich brauch den Mist nicht, ich will ein Hardcopy des Spiels um es mir ins Regal stellen zu können". Doch dann sah ich mir das Angebot genauer an und sah dass ich das Geld sowieso ausgeben würde, weil ich ein eingefleischter BF Fan bin und jeden Teil mit all seinen Addons spiele/gespielt habe. Also hab ich mich für Premium entschieden. Warum? Nun: ich erspare mir Zeit (die weiteren Einkäufe der kommenden Addons), Geld und Nerven (Warteschlange). Dazu bekomme ich so kleine und feine Vorteile die keinem Wehtun: Addons zocken bevor sie im Regal stehen, Premium Events, Optische Spielelemente. 

Wenn da jetzt noch der Zugriff auf Modding Tools käme, wäre das ein richtig toller Bonus über den ich mich freuen Würde, da es den Wert des Premiumpakets steigern würde. Ich würde sogar für die Option Mods benutzen zu können ein weiteres Mal zahlen. Warum? Ich sehe kein Problem für etwas zu zahlen, das eine Erweiterung für mein Produkt darstellt.
BF3 wurde als Spiel mit festgelegtem Inhalt verkauft. Danach hat man die Möglichkeit Addons (kostenpflichtig waren die schon immer) einzeln oder eben im Premium Paket zu kaufen. 
Jetzt ist die Rede von einem "Mod-Paket" welches Bestandteil von Premium werden könnte. Wer es haben will hat entweder Premium und bekommt es, oder kauft es einzeln. Wer es nicht haben will bekommt es mit Premium trotzdem oder kauft es eben nicht. 
Im Endeffekt sind es alles Produkte mit festgelegtem Inhalt, die es als Paket mit gewissen Vorteilen oder einzeln zu kaufen gibt.

Wo ist jetzt das Problem daran? Kein Geld? BF3 gefällt nicht? 
Solange ich weiß wofür ich bezahle bezahle ich gerne. Und ich weiß ich habe für alle Angekündigten Addons für BF3 und noch einiges mehr bezahlt. Hätt sie mir sowieso gekauft.


----------



## Nuallan (20. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*



jahsera schrieb:


> Wo ist jetzt das Problem daran? Kein Geld? BF3 gefällt nicht?



Ums Geld ging es mir persönlich nie. Bf3 ist ein grandioses Spiel, das hab ich nie bestritten. Ich werd mir auch Armored Kill (einzeln) zulegen falls ich Bf3 noch mal anrühre.

Das Problem ist, und deswegen habe ich hier mal wieder angefangen gegen EA zu flamen, dass sie für die Mod-Tools Kohle haben wollen. Das ist mir in meiner Zockerkarriere noch nicht untergekommen. Und ich behaupte einfach mal, dass 99% aller nicht-Premium-Spieler das als absolute Frechheit empfinden. Die Premium Spieler (und das sind leider viele) juckt das natürlich nicht, die haben da einfach Glück gehabt. Ich frage mich aber was die sagen würden wenn es nicht im Premium enthalten wäre und für jeden Geld kosten würde.

Das sich jemand Premium holt wenn er sowieso vor hatte alle DLC´s zu kaufen ist völlig ok, das hatte ich auch geschrieben. Nur wie hier auch schon erwähnt wurde, es waren nicht mal alle DLC´s angekündigt, also haben die meisten Leute die Katze im Sack gekauft. Ich will nicht sagen das ist dumm, aber schlau ist auch nicht. Aber das Zeichen an EA (und die ganze Branche) ist eindeutig. Wir zahlen und ihr liefert dann schon irgendwas. Bei DICE mag das noch ok sein, die liefern nur gute Spiele ab. Aber bald wird sich jede kleine Furz-Firma so ein Premium-Gedöns ausdenken, und dann werden alle rumheulen, wetten?

Und nein, ich finde nicht das mehr Geld auch immer mehr Leistung bringen sollte. Wenn es morgen 10 Superwaffen für je 1000€ in Bf3 gibt, ohne Ankündigung, und du den ganzen Tag von irgendwelchen Superreichen gemetzelt wirst, denkst du dann immer noch so? Oder du gehst ins Kino, und irgendwer schmeißt dich 1 Minute vor dem Film raus weil er den ganzen Saal gemietet hat. Das würdest du gut finden? Whatever, ich schweife ab.

Edit: Allerdings muss ich dir Recht geben, dass es Addons schon immer gab und die auch gekostet haben. Premium setzt einfach noch ne gewaltige Schippe drauf, und es würde mich wirklich nicht wundern wenn es bald Premium-Only-Patches gibt. Ein Addon, DLC oder wie auch immer ist ja quasi auch nur ein Patch.


----------



## Westcoast (20. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*

naja wenn battelfield 4 in planung ist und bad company 3, weiss man garnicht was man zocken soll. jetzt kommt auch noch bald guild wars II heraus.


----------



## FabulousBK81 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*

Wie sich die nicht PremiumUser wieder aufregen  
@Nuallen: Entweder Schwimmst du mit der Masse mit oder du lässt es halt bleiben
aber dann reg dich nicht auf!Zeiten ändern sich!Ob es gut ist oder nicht sei dahin
gestellt aber was dagegen Unternehmen kannst du nicht!Ihr könnt ja alle irgend ne
Initiative starten und Unterschriften sammeln
Es wird in der Zukunft immer mehr in diese Richtung gehen was das Zocken angeht,
von dem her wirst du irgendwann klein beigeben müssen...sei es dann bei BF5


----------



## kühlprofi (20. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*



Westcoast schrieb:


> habe kein premium, DLC Close Quarters einzeln gekauft. ich meine wenn leute für 4 dlcs am ende 60 euro bezahlen und premium user 45 euro, stimmt da irgendetwas nicht.
> warum sollen normale user die auch die dlcs kaufen, benachteiligt sein? durch premium bekommt natürlich EA schneller geld und die normalen haben als strafe das nachsehen.


 
Nennt man heutzutage Marketing. Was ist daran schlimm wenn sie es genau für diese die alle 4 dlcs kaufen wollen günstiger anbieten? 
Kannst ja froh sein, dass es solch ein Angebot gibt. Die DLC-Schiene ist natürlich nicht die feinste, aber es zeigt doch auch auf, dass BF3 und kommende Titel enorm flexibel und erweiterbar sind. So teuer ist Premium mMn nicht, da hätte ich mir lieber das Geld von Max Payne 3 erspart.
Wenn man sich alle dlc einzeln für 60 Euro kauft ist man selber der Löli vom Dorf 

Beispiel..
Du kriegst einen Samsung TV mit Samsung 5.1 Anlage auch günstiger, als wenn du dir exakt dieselben Geräte einzeln irgendwo holst


----------



## Zakuma (20. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*

Was ein Müll ist das denn hört sich an wie bei einem F2P Spiel da verärgern die sich aber gehörig die Community!


----------



## kühlprofi (20. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*



Zakuma schrieb:


> Was ein Müll ist das denn hört sich an wie bei einem F2P Spiel da verärgern die sich aber gehörig die Community!



hä? Die Mod-Tools die von der Community schon lange gewünscht werden?


----------



## FRfutzi01 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*



Nuallan schrieb:


> Nein, Leute wie du, die andere Meinungen unterdrücken wollen, die nerven. Nur weil du mit Premium sparst, weil du dir eh alle 5 DLC´s blind gekauft hättest, muss das nicht für andere gelten. Überhaupt, über 100€ für ein Spiel zu bezahlen und dann noch von sparen zu reden, beweist nur wieder wie sehr manche Leute sich schon dran gewöhnt haben abgezockt zu werden. Da muss ich fast weinen, wirklich.



Jeder darf seine Meinung kundtun, das spreche ich niemandem ab. Du hältst es damit aber anscheinend nicht so. Schon komisch, sich in einem Satz auf Meinungsfreiheit berufen und im nächsten Satz meine Meinung "unterdrücken" wollen. In jedem Thread über BF3 Premium fangen die nicht-Premium-User an, über die Premiums herzuziehen. Ich habe noch nie erlebt, dass die Premiums als erstes auf den nicht-Premiums-rumhacken. Ich vermute, das Problem liegt ganz wo anders. Neid, Mißgunst, Armut? Wer weiß. Ist mir schlußendlich auch egal. Ich brauche niemanden zu überzeugen, dass sich Premium lohnt. Und gekauft habe ich es mir, weil ich seit der 1. Stunde Battlefield Spieler bin und ich mir sowieso alle Addons gekauft hätte. Wenn Du weinen musst, weil ich 100,- EUR für ein Spiel ausgebe, dann tust Du mir leid. Wegen meinen Finanzen brauchst Du nicht in Tränen auszubrechen. Schau lieber in Deinen Geldbeutel. Mal sehen wer dann noch weint. Zudem zockt mich hier keiner ab. Aber wenn Du meinst, ist es halt Deine Meinung. Danke für Dein Mitgefühl. Aber wie gesagt, musste nicht.


----------



## Pokerclock (20. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*

Zur Info:

Ich war so frei zehn Beiträge mit dem schlimmsten OT bzw. einer Antwort darauf auszublenden. Ab sofort wird bitte wieder sachlich zum Thema diskutiert. Selbstbeherrschung ist angesagt. Wer schon angekündigt hat, nicht mehr weiter diskutieren zu wollen, sollte der Glaubwürdigkeit halber das auch tun.

*B2T*


----------



## ScyX (20. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*

Ich weiß gar nicht was ihr alle habt? Kauft euch Premium oder kauft es nicht. Es ist doch schlußendlich egal ob man es sich kauft oder nicht. Es zwingt euch niemand. Ihr habt ein vollwertiges Spiel gekauft......... Wollte ihr noch ein bisschen mehr dann kauft Premium. Aber es steht ja auch nirgends "Kauft Premium oder ihr müsst in 30 Tagen eure Lizensen abgeben".

Immer dieses gelaber mit Abzocke. Keiner zwingt euch!!! Das ist einfach noch zusätzliches Material klar kostet das was.

Wenn ich mir jetzt ein Motorrad kaufe und in 2 Monaten bringt der Händler einen Sportauspuff auf den Markt schenkt er mir den doch auch nicht und sagt ich hab schon genug fürs motorrad gezahlt 

So ist die welt gewöhnt euch dran und an alle Mods... Eröffnet ein "Hater" Forum in das alle nicht Premium Spieler und Hater von überteuerten Sachen reinschreiben können! Jeder darf selbst entscheiden!!!

Haters gonna hate!

Entschuldigt bitte meine Wiederholungen und TIppfehler


----------



## alm0st (20. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*

Call of Duty Elite: *buuuuuuhhhhh* ABZOCKE!!!!! määäähhhh
BF3 Premium: *yeeeahhh woooo* SHUT UP AND TAKE MY MONEY!


Immer wieder lustig wenn sich Leute in ihrer Doppelmoral suhlen und am Ende sogar noch fadenscheinige Argumente dafür aus der Kiste kramen  
Ich spiele mittlerweile kein BF3 mehr, da ich auf diese 2 Klassen Community keine Lust mehr habe und man überall mt der scheiss Premium Werbung genervt wird. BF3 war ein Vollpreistitel aber es fühlt sich mittlerweile wie ein F2P an, wo man für jeden möglich Dreck Premium Spieler sein muss. Ich war kurz davor mir Premium für 25,- € über nen Keyshop zu bestellen aber mittlerweile reichts mir einfach. Was EA da mit seinen Kunden abzieht ist die pure Verarschung aber das merkt man natürlich erst, wenns eh zu spät ist. Bis dahin kann man ja aber noch stolz mit seinen 1337 Special Skins prahlen...


----------



## kühlprofi (20. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*



R.e.A.c.T. schrieb:


> Call of Duty Elite: *buuuuuuhhhhh* ABZOCKE!!!!! määäähhhh
> BF3 Premium: *yeeeahhh woooo* SHUT UP AND TAKE MY MONEY!
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich habe mir Premium nicht geholt um mit einem Skin zu prahlen, eher wegen den interessanten DLCs mit Massen an Inhalt die noch kommen und bereits erschienen sind.
Was in COD bei den DLC's angeboten wird weiss ich nicht und ist mir auch egal, da ich Steinzeitgrafikspiele generell meide - ich verurteile aber auch niemanden der sich dieses holt. 

BF3 ist doch kein F2P und schon gar nicht ein P2W. Auch ohne DLCs hat man mMn ein vollständiges Spiel erhalten, wer noch ein bisschen mehr Inhalt mag kauft sich halt die DLCs. EA könnte ja alle 4 DLC (insgesamt) als BF4 verkaufen...


----------



## Nuallan (20. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*



ScyX schrieb:


> Es ist doch schlußendlich egal ob man es sich kauft oder nicht.



Hast du auch nur eine der letzten 8 Seiten gelesen? Ich denke nicht.



ScyX schrieb:


> Immer dieses gelaber mit Abzocke. Keiner zwingt euch!!!



Wenn immer wieder über Abzocke gelabert wird, könnte dann nicht vielleicht sogar was dran sein? Und das uns keiner zwingt ist uns schon klar, ob du es glaubst oder nicht.



ScyX schrieb:


> Eröffnet ein "Hater" Forum in das alle nicht Premium Spieler und Hater von überteuerten Sachen reinschreiben können!


 
Ja, genau, wir Hater werden alle in eine abgeschiedene Sektion des Forums verbannt, damit ihr "besseren" Menschen eure Ruhe habt. Wenn ich jetzt sagen würde an was mich das erinnert (hat mit dem 2ten Weltkrieg zu tun), dann würde ich mir sicher ne Verwarnung einfangen. Trotzdem passt der Vergleich.



FRfutzi01 schrieb:


> Schon komisch, sich in einem Satz auf Meinungsfreiheit berufen und im nächsten Satz meine Meinung "unterdrücken" wollen.



Und welchen Satz genau meinst du? Den, wo ich sage, dass nicht alle Menschen zwangsläufig so sein müssen wie du? Versteh ich nicht, erklärs mir bitte. Von mir aus auch per PN, weils ja eigentlich OT ist. Andererseits auch wieder nicht, weil es ja um die Diskussion zum Thema geht. Ganz schön kompliziert das alles..


----------



## Shifty211 (20. August 2012)

oh mein gott! 
wenn ich dieses herumflamen über premium user lese kommt mir mein frühstück hoch.. 

ich versteh nicht worin das problem liegt?
wenn ihr(non-premium) es nicht wollt, dann lasst es bleibn! aber jemanden als dumm zu bezeichnen, weil er sich etwas im vorraus kauft(wobei man nicht weiss wie es wird) is man nicht dumm! 

& dieses gejammere wegen "ich find das nicht fair das man premium sein sollt um das & das zu benutzen" ist auch komplett fürn ar***!! 
sowas war immer schon da! zahlst mehr, kriegst mehr! egal wo.. beim fliegen, privatversicherung, abo's, auto etc.!! 

gratis ist heut zu tage nichts mehr! oder würde einer von euch gratis arbeiten gehn?

somit lasst es bleiben oder kauft es euch!


----------



## ScyX (20. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*

ICh versteh nur nicht was ihr alle habt. Ihr habt ein Super Spiel. Das Spiel ist total klasse. Ich würde es auch noch ohne Premium weiterspielen. Aber ich will halt mehr. Deswegen muss man mehr zahlen. KLar ist jedem überlassen. Aber deswegen ist doch EA (bzw. Dice) nicht gleich ne Abzockfirma...


----------



## ChaoZ (20. August 2012)

Ich frage mich gerade, ob ihr das Spiel auch gekauft hättet wenn der Preis zum Release 109,99€ gewesen wäre, das Spiel aber dafür schon alle DLC Inhalte hätte, und auch keine weiteren mehr kommen würden.


----------



## ScyX (20. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*



> Ich frage mich gerade, ob ihr das Spiel auch gekauft hättet wenn der  Preis zum Release 109,99€ gewesen wäre, das Spiel aber dafür  schon alle DLC Inhalte hätte, und auch keine weiteren mehr kommen  würden.



Hätte es eine Beta Phase gegeben in dem man das Spiel so spielen hätte können wir nach Release. Sprich alle Maps im MP und SP und coop. Dann sicherlich ja. Das wäre quasi das mega Spiel schlechthin mit über 30 MP karten.... Wo gibts das schon  auf einen Schlag hätte es einen wrs überrumpelt


----------



## ScyX (20. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*

Übringeds... hab ich für das Spiel damals 39,00 € bezahlt. (Sonderangebot Saturn MM). Und für Premium 32 €. 

SInd für mich 71€. Und das für ein RIEßIGES SPIEL...


----------



## kühlprofi (20. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*

Ich hätte es mir für 100 auch gekauft. Schon viel zu oft 60 Euro für einen Schrott ausgegeben, der mich viel mehr Reut (cod BO ist so ein Beispiel)


----------



## Shifty211 (20. August 2012)

so seh ich das auch!  
außerdem versteh ich die ganze aufregung sowieso nicht! wers spielen will muss bereit sein zu zahlen, wers nicht spielen will muss nicht zahlen! ganz einfach!


----------



## Darkfleet85 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*



flasha schrieb:


> ...es gibt leider zuviele "dumme " Menschen die das Gegenteil tun.


 
naja habe mir Premium auch gekauft.. und?
So teuer ist das ja nicht, vorallem wenn ich damit weitere Teile wie BF4 etc. unterstütze gebe ich dafür gerne einen kleinen batzen aus...

Lieber Premium als kein Premium, so einfach ist das...


----------



## FabulousBK81 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*

Tztztztz,die wo sich wegen dem Cash aufregen...es gibt mehrere alternativen wo mann keine
50.- für das Gesamtpaket zahlt!
Alle anderen haben halt Pech gehabt und sollen weiter Jammern...aber Bitte erzählt es Jemanden
in China den es auch wirklich Interessiert 

Ich sag es nochmal...Zeiten ändern sich!


----------



## Nuallan (20. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*



FabulousBK81 schrieb:


> es gibt mehrere alternativen wo mann keine 50.- für das Gesamtpaket zahlt!



Das Gesamtpaket interessiert keine Sau, höchstens ein paar wenige Nachzügler. Das ist Augenwischerei, weil alle die gerne Bf3 spielen würden sich das Hauptspiel schon lange gekauft haben. Das weiß EA ganz genau.



FabulousBK81 schrieb:


> Ich sag es nochmal...Zeiten ändern sich!



Das hoffe ich sehr. Nach 5 Jahren der Abzockerei wär es echt mal wieder Zeit für ne Veränderung.


----------



## FabulousBK81 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*

Mit nem Alternativen Gesamtpaket mein ich nicht das Offizielle was es gibt 
Ich habe mir BF3 Ldt beim Release für 19.- gekauft,will mann jetzt noch "P"
dazu,dann schaut mann halt noch beim selbigen Keyshop...ansonsten gibt es ja
noch andere Möglichkeiten a la VPN...
So bekommt mann das ganze für ca.50.- 

Und die Zeiten ändern sich aber leider nicht so wie du Denkst oder es hoffst


----------



## ScyX (20. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*

Die Zeiten gehen eher in die Richtig F2P... Siehe C&C usw. 

Daran muss ich mich wohl auch noch ein bisschen gewöhnen aber das wird schon. Von vornherein verurteilen tu ich nichts


----------



## ryzen1 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*

Schon erstaunlich wie sehr man sich über sowas aufregen kann 

Ob Abzocke oder nicht. Mir gefällt BF3, ich hätte eh alle DLCs gekauft, kann mir noch ein paar Euro sparen und bekomm nochmal etliche Spielstunden dazu.
Ob man 200h Spielspaß für 40 oder 50 Euro als Abzocke einstuft, muss jeder selbst wissen. Mir ist es das auf jedenfall Wert.
Außerdem, was sind schon 50€.

Apropos Warteschlange. Finde ich selbst nicht ganz fair.
Aber warum regt man sich da so auf. Es gibt so viel Server, wieso joint man dann nicht einfach einen Server auf dem Platz is, bevor man sich in die Warteschlange setzt. Ich selbst hab bis jetzt noch nie in einer Warteschlange gewartet.

Zum Thema Mod Tools:
Man sollte hier glaub ich erstmal auf etwas offizielles Abwarten, bevor man sich wieder in Stücke zerreißt.


----------



## DarkMo (20. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*



Shifty211 schrieb:


> außerdem versteh ich die ganze aufregung sowieso nicht! wers spielen will muss bereit sein zu zahlen, wers nicht spielen will muss nicht zahlen! ganz einfach!


 hat einer das gegenteil behauptet? ^^ wer sich alle dlc's eh holen wird, kann doch beruhigt bei premium zugreifen, das PL verhältnis wird dadurch nur noch besser. viele hier sind scheinbar so darauf aus, einen kritiker gleich als hater abzustempeln, dass sie garnich mehr richtig lesen. es geht hier im thread um die knüpfung von mod-tools an premium. oder anders gesagt: dass man für mod-tools extra zahlen muss.

wer aus sammlerisch ambitionierten gründen jedes dlc einzeln kauft, weil er nich nur die premiumbox im regal stehen haben will, sondern für jedes dlc ne eigne kleine hülle mit key drin, der macht das ja nur aus tiefer kundentreue und weil er ein fan ist. er bezahlt im endeffekt sogar mehr wie die anderen und sollte ea eigentlich der "wertvollere" kunde sein, als die ganzen "sparfüchse". aber was passiert am ende? der, der der große fan ist, der unnötiger weise dennoch "sein" produkt mit mehr geldaufwand honoriert, genau der wird als mensch unterer klasse abgestempelt?

der nächste kundenbehandlungs... ich wills mal freundlich "fauxpas" nennen und nicht schweinerei... ist das mit der LE. ich hab meine fanbeziehung zu bf und mein vertrauen in dice damit belegt, dass ich das spiel vorbestellt habe. zum dank bekomme ich b2k kostenlos. und was is dann? will ich premium, muss ich dennoch 10€ dafür zahlen? selbst bei den billigsten angeboten für 35€ oder so wären wir bei immernoch 7€ für b2k. 7-10€ für ein produkt, das ich geschenkt bekommen habe. so behandelt man (insbesondere als große diesntleisterfirma) keine kunden.

aber was passiert? alle schreien hurra und freuen sich und die paar die das ganze kritisch sehen sind gleich hater 

hier wurde auch gesagt, das sich die zeiten nunmal ändern. klar ändern sie sich, aber wieso muss es zwingend zum schlechten sein? mit genug kundenarsch in der hose könnte man sicher auch positive tendenzen erwirken. aber nein, wir machen mal stur allen mist mit und wundern uns dann. all diejenigen, die atm keine probleme mit der entwicklung haben, will ich in 10 jahren mal hören, wie sie schimpfen, wie sich das alles entwickelt hat  DANN reden wir weiter.

schön sind auch immer so aussagen wie "die machen das schon, denen vertraue ich...". das galt für blizzard bis vor kurzem auch noch. ich habs ja schonmal angesprochen. alle bestellen d3 vor und vertrauen auf ihre "götter" und werden völlig enttäuscht. "wie hätte man damit rechnen können?" - tja, vllt mal die kritik der "hater" nich immer gleich als schwachfug abstempeln? genauso isses hier bei dice. dice sind die guten und ea als geldgeile publisher die oberbösen. das is der allgemeine tenor. selbst wenns so is - wer weis denn schon wie lange noch? es kommt ein neues projekt und damit kommen neue leute. leute kommen, leute gehen. und mit ihnen gehen philosophien und einstellungen. werte und ansichten. andres projekt mit teils andren leuten, die kennen das dann nich anders mit der abzocke durch ea und empfindens scho halb als normal. dann kommt wieder ein neues prijekt und wieder teils neue leute. ein teil der ehemals neuen bleibt und die akzeptanz der bösen bösen mami-firma wächst und gedeiht. wer weis ob von dem ursprünglichen dice team überhaupt noch wer dabei is  die "götter" sind vllt scho längst weg und ihre nachvolger sind schimmer wie ea xD

es muss nicht sein, aber es kann durchaus passieren. kritik soll keine schwarzmalerei sein. es soll nichts verteufeln. kritik soll falsche wege aufzeigen, gefährliche tendenzen und darauf aufmerksam machen. kritik soll nicht haten. aber viele setzen das einfach gleich. weils modern ist heute - alles muss simpel sein, so auch die schlussfolgerungen die man trifft. da wird was gegen "mich" (eigentlich nur das produkt, was man durch den kauf unterstützt hat) gesagt - drecks hater wieder. bäm.

aber ein schönes bsp, wie schnell sich befürchtungen in realität verwandeln können, bietet dieser thread auch noch. wie hieß es nich beschwichtigend zur einführung von premium? "wieso sollte das zu ner 2klassen "gesellschaft" führen? die vorteile sind eher, das man was spart und weniger spielerischer natur!". und was ließt man hier im chat? da fallen wortkonstrukte wie wie premiums und ihr non-premiums. ha! na danke auch. jetz fühl ich mich doch gleich viel besser und beruhigt, das owas nie passieren wird! die ignoranz und blindheit ist teilweise einfach erschreckend. aber was will man auch gegen ne wand anreden. man kann sich ja erklären wie man will, zurück kommt nur ein kurzes "schwachsinn" und das wars. keine begründung, keine festigung des tandpunkts, keine erklärungen, wie man zu seiner ansicht kommt. solche "meinungen" kann ich leider nicht akzeptieren ><

naja, ich werd demnächst luft in dosen verkaufen. gabs bisher auch umsonst, aber hey, die zeiten ändern sich. und für 20cent die dose is das doch nen fairer reis. und sein wir ehrlich... is ja jetz nich so, das das ein produkt is, auf das man verzichten könnte! luft ist wichtig, lebenswichtig! kommt, kauft meine luftdosen...


----------



## Shifty211 (20. August 2012)

DarkMo schrieb:
			
		

> hat einer das gegenteil behauptet? ^^ wer sich alle dlc's eh holen wird, kann doch beruhigt bei premium zugreifen, das PL verhältnis wird dadurch nur noch besser. viele hier sind scheinbar so darauf aus, einen kritiker gleich als hater abzustempeln, dass sie garnich mehr richtig lesen. es geht hier im thread um die knüpfung von mod-tools an premium. oder anders gesagt: dass man für mod-tools extra zahlen muss.
> 
> wer aus sammlerisch ambitionierten gründen jedes dlc einzeln kauft, weil er nich nur die premiumbox im regal stehen haben will, sondern für jedes dlc ne eigne kleine hülle mit key drin, der macht das ja nur aus tiefer kundentreue und weil er ein fan ist. er bezahlt im endeffekt sogar mehr wie die anderen und sollte ea eigentlich der "wertvollere" kunde sein, als die ganzen "sparfüchse". aber was passiert am ende? der, der der große fan ist, der unnötiger weise dennoch "sein" produkt mit mehr geldaufwand honoriert, genau der wird als mensch unterer klasse abgestempelt?
> 
> ...



wow, richtig viel mühe gegeben zum schreibn, verdient respekt  

ich seh kritiker nicht gleich als hater, kritik(wenn richtig formuliert & begründet) ist was positives & ich finde kritik sollte sein, da fehler & besserungsvorschläge bearbeitet werden können bzw man sie überhaupt bemerkt! 

ja klar wer das so haben will, soll es doch so machen  gibt sicher genug leute die die 10€? egal sind & lieber reihenweise die dlc's im regal stehen haben! sagt auch keiner was! 

allerdings find ich es nicht in ordnung leute wie mich als dumm darstehen zu lassen, weil ich mir die paar euros sparen will, ein paar extras dabei habe(die meiner meinung nach nich nötig wären) & die gemütlichkeit habe nicht bei jedem release in den shop zu rennen sondern einfach auf "download" klickn muss  & ich seh auch keine abzocke dahinter.. 
den jeder ach so kleine patch, jedes mod, jede dlc oder was weiss gott ist mit arbeit verbunden & wer geht heut schon gern gratis arbeiten bzw bezahlt seine mitarbeiter & hat aber davon kein einkommen? ich denke niemand!
deshalb finde ich es ok falls die mods rauskommen dafür zu bezahlen(oder als premium sie gratis zu bekommen, da man ja schon gezahlt hat)!
klar wird man heut zu tage immer "geldgeiler" aber wer würde es anders machen? wenn ich so geld bekomm warum dann nicht so weiter machen? 
es gibt viel schlimmere dinge wo man sagen kann das is abzocke  den bei den heutigen ölpreisen bzw benzinpreisen die nicht einmal gerechtfertigt sind, das ist eine abzocke!  

von d3 war ich auch sehr enttäuscht! blizzard is echt nimma das was es einmal war :/


----------



## ScyX (20. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*

Warum sagen immer alle das non-Premium spieler zweite KLasse sind? Verbessert mich wenn ich falsch liege aber das einzige was premium spieler für Vorteile haben ist diese komische Warteschlage nur für Premium kunden. Alles andere ist ja dann Seperat aber dadurch ja nicht besser als non premium. Ich finde die Maps jetzt nicht besonders hübscher als die alten. Sind halt jetzt einfach 4 mehr. Mehr auch nicht... Glaube nicht das das dann gleich als 2te klasse abgestempelt werden kann.


----------



## kühlprofi (20. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*



> wer aus sammlerisch ambitionierten gründen jedes dlc einzeln kauft, weil er nich nur die premiumbox im regal stehen haben will, sondern für jedes dlc ne eigne kleine hülle mit key drin, der macht das ja nur aus tiefer kundentreue und weil er ein fan ist. er bezahlt im endeffekt sogar mehr wie die anderen und sollte ea eigentlich der "wertvollere" kunde sein, als die ganzen "sparfüchse". aber was passiert am ende? der, der der große fan ist, der unnötiger weise dennoch "sein" produkt mit mehr geldaufwand honoriert, genau der wird als mensch unterer klasse abgestempelt?


 
Rein emotional hast du natürlich Recht. Aber logisch ist das nicht. Ich als Porsche-Sammler (ich will jeden Porsche mit der besten Ausstattung) zahle auch mehr als einer der sich dieselben mit der günstigsten Ausstatung kauft (ohne Schachtel). Ist ja logisch, dass es teurer ist noch Verpackungen mit Heftchen zu drucken, die DVD zu brennen, der Versand, Vertrieb als einfach einen Download von den ohnehin schon verfügbaren Download-Server anzubieten  Und was ist deiner Meinung nach der Vorteil für EA wenn du jede Pappschachteln von denen in deinem Zimmer rumstehen hast (Neben der Umweltverschmutzung)?

Dein Vorhaben Luft zu verkaufen ist gar nicht mal so schlecht, wenn du frische Luft vom Himmalya abfüllen würdest, hättest du bestimmt abnehmer . 
Einer hat auch Pixel auf einer leeren Internetseite verkauft und ist nun Millionär.


----------



## ScyX (20. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*

Back to the Topic



> deshalb finde ich es ok falls die mods rauskommen dafür zu bezahlen(oder  als premium sie gratis zu bekommen, da man ja schon gezahlt hat)!



Was ich daran nicht gut finde ist, dass Spieler die kein Premium haben keine Mods erstellen dürfen. Wollte ich nur gesagt haben


----------



## kühlprofi (20. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*



ScyX schrieb:


> Back to the Topic
> 
> 
> 
> Was ich daran nicht gut finde ist, dass Spieler die kein Premium haben keine Mods erstellen dürfen. Wollte ich nur gesagt haben



Wobei das ein Mod-Entwickler so oder so haben wird. Wer programmiert in seiner Freizeit Tage und Nächte lang an einem Mod und hat kein Premium  (ausser er hat kein Geld)


----------



## Shifty211 (20. August 2012)

kühlprofi schrieb:
			
		

> Wobei das ein Mod-Entwickler so oder so haben wird. Wer programmiert in seiner Freizeit Tage und Nächte lang an einem Mod und hat kein Premium  (ausser er hat kein Geld)



wobei ich mir nicht vorstellen kann das jemand der bf3, den pc der dafür funkt, internet hat, keine 50€ für premium acc hat


----------



## DarkMo (20. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Rein emotional hast du natürlich Recht. Aber logisch ist das nicht. Ich als Porsche-Sammler (ich will jeden Porsche mit der besten Ausstattung) zahle auch mehr als einer der sich dieselben mit der günstigsten Ausstatung kauft (ohne Schachtel). Ist ja logisch, dass es teurer ist noch Verpackungen mit Heftchen zu drucken, die DVD zu brennen, der Versand, Vertrieb als einfach einen Download von den ohnehin schon verfügbaren Download-Server anzubieten  Und was ist deiner Meinung nach der Vorteil für EA wenn du jede Pappschachteln von denen in deinem Zimmer rumstehen hast (Neben der Umweltverschmutzung)?
> 
> Dein Vorhaben Luft zu verkaufen ist gar nicht mal so schlecht, wenn du frische Luft vom Himmalya abfüllen würdest, hättest du bestimmt abnehmer .
> Einer hat auch Pixel auf einer leeren Internetseite verkauft und ist nun Millionär.


 du gibst mir da grad soviele schöne beispiele in die hand 

einmal: es is keine cd und kein handbuch drin in den dlc hüllen. da is nen ordinärer blöder zettel mit nem key druff drin. die guten alten tage, wo man wirklich was für die hand bekam sind leider gottes wohl vorbei. beim nächsten X hoffe ich nochmal auf sowas, bei arma2 war ich auch positiv überrascht, über das schöne ausführliche handbuch. bei gta4 war zudem noch ne faltmap dabei. andre würden aus solchen goodies gleich wieder ne 20€ aufpreis CE machen. und warum? weils gekauft wird. das wofür heute die leute geld ausgeben gabs früher kostenlos ohne irgendwelches gejammer, man würde dadurch pleite gehen einfach als selbstverständlichkeit mit dazu. es gehörte zum guten ton, dass bei ner flusim son tastatur-päppchen mit der tastenbelegung dabei war. oder eben die anderen erwähnten kleinigkeiten. heute haste ne leere slimcase hülle xD

umweltverschmutzung? ja wieso is das denn heute so? in den 90ern zu cd zeiten gabs pappschachteln. da lacht die umwelt drüber. die druckerfarbe wär vllt nen prob, aber ned die pappe. und dann? zu groß, zu unbequem, gebt uns schöne ölverseuchte kleine plastikbomber cases! yeah! da passt nichma mehr das ganze schicke zeug rein und muss jetzt, dank soviel mehraufwand natürlich gesondert verkauft werden!

eine geile entwicklung sag ich dir. und wieso? weils "jeder" mitgemacht hat. weil keiner über spätfolgen nachgedacht hat. heute jubeln die leute über die absolut geile kundenfreundlichkeit, wenn sich ein entwickler die mühe macht ud im schweisse seines angesichts eine CE erdenkt. ein farbig bedrucktes handbuch is da drin! eine faltkarte ist da drin! vllt kommt als ulrta geile neue idee auch sone tastaturpappe mal wieder auf! oi! nie dagewesen - zumindest für nen aufpreis xD aber hey, die nörgler werden vergrault und das es sowas, wofür man heute viel geld zahlt, früher mal als selbstverständlichkeit umsons dazu gab, ist vergessen.

und das rad dreht sich weiter. mod tools? GEIL, nehmt mein geld! sry aber da könnt ich nur kotzen. wenn die modder für ihre mods geld verlangen, bitte. aber die meisten modder sind nich an geld intressiert. die wollen meist ihrer kreativitä freien lauf lassen, sich mal an was ranwagen und schauen, was sie können und erreichen. andre wollen das ganze als sprungbrett in die karriere nutzen. ne professionelle mod als aushängeschild bei ner bewerbung is sicher nich das schlechteste. und wenn ein modder ne gute mod rausbringt un nen 5er dafür will, würd ichs ihm sogar zugestehn. da gäbs keine meckerrein usw. aber das man als kunde vom spiel dafür bezahlen muss um überhaupt mods nutzen zu können... omg.

es gibt gewisse entwicklungen, die sind vorraussehbar. so traurig es auch is, aber man muss wohl oder übel mit der ein oder anderen misere rechnen. es sind daher auch weniger diese miseren und abgekarteten dreisten spielchen, die mit dem kunden gespielt werden die mich aufregen, sondern diese pure stumpfsinnigkeit. keinerlei auflehungsversuche, einfach nur müde akzeptanz. ein zum tode verurteilter kennt sein schicksal auch, aber der fleht doch auch bis zuletzt um gnade und sagt ned "ach juden tach, isses soweit? nagut, dann puzzel ich das ding eben später fertig...". am besten dem henker noch nen 10er in die hand gedrückt, weil ers ja so schwer im leben hat


----------



## kühlprofi (20. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*



DarkMo schrieb:


> du gibst mir da grad soviele schöne beispiele in die hand
> 
> einmal: es is keine cd und kein handbuch drin in den dlc hüllen. da is nen ordinärer blöder zettel mit nem key druff drin. die guten alten tage, wo man wirklich was für die hand bekam sind leider gottes wohl vorbei. beim nächsten X hoffe ich nochmal auf sowas, bei arma2 war ich auch positiv überrascht, über das schöne ausführliche handbuch. bei gta4 war zudem noch ne faltmap dabei. andre würden aus solchen goodies gleich wieder ne 20€ aufpreis CE machen. und warum? weils gekauft wird. das wofür heute die leute geld ausgeben gabs früher kostenlos ohne irgendwelches gejammer, man würde dadurch pleite gehen einfach als selbstverständlichkeit mit dazu. es gehörte zum guten ton, dass bei ner flusim son tastatur-päppchen mit der tastenbelegung dabei war. oder eben die anderen erwähnten kleinigkeiten. heute haste ne leere slimcase hülle xD
> 
> ...


 
Ja ich gebe dir da ja auch recht und selbstverständlich habe ich früher auch die coolen Kartonboxen und Zubehör usw. geschätzt. 
Es fragt sich nun natürlich auch noch in wie weit auch die Produktionskosten für heutige Games gestiegen sind - dies ist mMn natürlich auch noch ein nicht unwesentlicher Faktor. Wenn man die Inhalte von den Spielen selbst an sich betrachtet und mit früheren Spielen vergleicht sind diese auch immens gestiegen (digitaler Inhalt, nicht tastaturpappe) 

Dass man quasi zahlen muss, damit man Mods installieren kann ist natürlich schon frech - eine knallharte Marketingstrategie!
Andererseits will aber auch niemand indirekt die Mod-Tools finanzieren der sie nicht benötigt, z.b. in dem BF 3 einfach 2 dollar mehr kostet.
Falls wirklich Mod-Tools für diese extrem komplexe Engine zur Verfügung gestellt werden ist das natürlich schon ein starkes Stück und ich denke mal nicht zu vergleichen mit einem Map Editor ala Hammer von CS z.B. Andererseits bietet ID ja auch UnrealED usw. gratis an. Es kann natürlich sein, dass EA nicht rendiert und, dass sie aus jedem noch so kleinen Feature Geld ziehen müssen, damit sie überleben können - dass wir als Endkunde darunter leiden ist schlecht, aber logisch  Naja ob ein Todverurteilter bis zur letzten Minute rumjammert oder einfach nochmal ein 5 Sterne Menu zum guter letzt geniessen will - ist wohl von Person zu Person verschieden  Solange ich für mein Geld eine gewisse Leistung erhalte und meine Erwartungen zufrieden gestellt werden ist für mich die Welt soweit in Ordnung (soweit sie es in der heutigen Zeit kann)


----------



## Atomtoaster (20. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*

Ich erinnere daran, das bisher noch garnicht feststeht ob es überhaupt einen Modunterstützung geben wird, es wird darüber nachgedacht!


----------



## kühlprofi (20. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*

Ja wir sprechen ja hier nur über den Fall der Fälle... 



kühlprofi schrieb:


> .....*Falls* wirklich Mod-Tools für diese extrem komplexe Engine zur Verfügung gestellt werden ist das natürlich schon ein starkes Stück und ich denke mal


----------



## Atomtoaster (20. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*

Ja aber manche regen sich so sehr darüber auf, dass es den Anschein erweckt es wäre jetzt definitiv so.


----------



## kühlprofi (20. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*



Atomtoaster schrieb:


> Ja aber manche regen sich so sehr darüber auf, dass es den Anschein erweckt es wäre jetzt definitiv so.


Joa..


----------



## Nuallan (20. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*



Atomtoaster schrieb:


> Ich erinnere daran, das bisher noch garnicht feststeht ob es überhaupt einen Modunterstützung geben wird, es wird darüber nachgedacht!


 
Das ist ganz normal und wird z.B in der Politik seit hunderten von Jahren so gemacht. Man streut ein Gerücht und guckt erst mal wie der Plan beim Schaf.. äh.. "Kunden" ankommt. Dann entscheidet man ob man es macht. Also ist der Zeitpunkt perfekt um sich drüber aufzuregen.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*

finde die Spiele eh günstig.
Wenn man überlegt was man für 2h Kino zahlt und BF3 kann man mehrere hunder Stunden spielen oder unendlich


----------



## K-on-road (20. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*



ryzen1 schrieb:


> Zum Thema Mod Tools:
> Man sollte hier glaub ich erstmal auf etwas offizielles Abwarten, bevor man sich wieder in Stücke zerreißt.





Atomtoaster schrieb:


> Ich erinnere daran, das bisher noch garnicht feststeht ob es überhaupt einen Modunterstützung geben wird, es wird darüber nachgedacht!


 
Hab ich mir auch so zwischendurch gedacht!


PS: Noch mal zu euren Streitereien. 
Im nötigsten Falle könnt ihr euch ja ins Schlachtfeld stürzen und euch dort die Köppe einhauen >>.
Vielleicht ist ja noch was zu retten und eine wunderbare Liebe entsteht daraus oder eine Freundschaft , wie ihr wollt.


----------



## Nuallan (20. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*



K-on-road schrieb:


> Im nötigsten Falle könnt ihr euch ja ins Schlachtfeld stürzen und euch dort die Köppe einhauen >>.



Jup, das wär ne Idee.  Aber das Thema hat sich wohl Gott sei dank (erstmal) erledigt: Battlefield 3: Vorerst keine Mod-Tools aus Angst vor Exploits

Wer die Ausrede glaubt soll das tun, aber es ist wohl klar was der wirkliche Grund ist. Man kann damit kein Geld verdienen bzw. müsste noch was reinstecken für den Exploit-Schutz.


----------



## Atomtoaster (20. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*

So ein Bullshit, die Konsolen würden doch eh keine Mod gebacken bekommen weil die Leistung nicht reicht...

Sie würden den Absatz von Premium garantiert extrem erhöhen, bzw noch mehr als sowieso schon, so das ich davon ausgehe, dass die finanzielle Sache damit abgedeckt sein dürfte.


----------



## Nuallan (20. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*



Atomtoaster schrieb:


> Sie würden den Absatz von Premium garantiert extrem erhöhen, bzw noch mehr als sowieso schon, so das ich davon ausgehe, dass die finanzielle Sache damit abgedeckt sein dürfte.



Es ist ganz einfach: EA ist eine gewinnorientierte Firma. Wenn es sich vom Geld her lohnen würde, dann würden sie es machen. Mit Geld kann man sich auch vor Exploits schützen. Sie haben es überschlagen, es lohnt sich nicht und damit ist die Sache vom Tisch. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass die Mod-Tools die Premium Verkäufe groß erhöhen würden. Die Zielgruppe für Mods, also die richtigen Fans, haben schon lange Premium.


----------



## DarkMo (20. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*



Nuallan schrieb:


> Also ist der Zeitpunkt perfekt um sich drüber aufzuregen.


 richtig. ein weiterer punkt der scheinbar zu gern verkannt wird ^^ genau HIER kann man als kunde noch am besten eingreifen. auch die entwickler unterliegen irgendwo den gebräuchlichen wertemustern. eines zum bsp ist eben "mod support ist kostenlos". auch die stehen nun da und sagen sich "hey, können wir uns sowas erlauben? vergraulen wir damit nich mehr wie wir gewinnen? ist das am ende eher ein skandal und wir gehen mit imageschaden vom feld oder sind die leute wirklich bereit, sowas verrücktes zu machen und selbst dafür zu zahlen?". die MÜSSEN sich nach der kundenmeinung richtung. arbeitet man dagegen, hat man keine einnahmen und ist weg vom fenster. und dann werden hat solche gerüchte gestreut oder solche themen aufgebauscht, nur um die reaktion darauf zu testen. je nachdem wie die ausfällt, kann man dann viel besser entscheiden. wenn die mehrzahl der kunden nun das blaue vom himmel lügt und sagt "ich würd nie dafür zahlen" und sich aufregt wie nachbars lumpi nachm knochendiebstahl, dann werden die sich hüten dafür kohle zu verlangen ^^ das lässt sich jetz natürlich ned nur auf das aktuelle thema münzen.

ihr kennt doch sicher die vielen vielen leaks. screenshots aus irgendwelchen alpha stadien die dann als fake abgestempelt werden. ich könnt meinen orsch druff verwetten das vieles davon dem selben plan folgt. sicher is auch nen echter fake dabei, aber man siehts ja hier im forum, wie da die leute drauf abgehn >< "alter, schau dir mal die schatten und das lichtsetting an, voll grottig" bla bla. da weis man als entwickler, was man ändern muss, damits dem kunden gefällt ^^


----------



## Atomtoaster (21. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*

DarkMo du hast aber nen langen Atem.
Jedes mal schreibst du sooooo lange Texte, und dann auch noch mit Sinn, find ich gut.

Zu den Leaks: Ja klar, aber viel ist natürlich auch Werbung und Publicity. 

Mal sehen was zum Thema Mods noch kommt, sieht aber so aus als wäre aufgrund des eintrags auf getsatisfaction so ne Welle losgetreten worden, dass sie sich auf jeden Fall äußern mussten.


----------



## danomat (22. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*

gleiche strategie wie bei black ops.  mod tools versprechen und bis dann endlich lauffähige mods für anständige wars usw fertig sind, kommt kurz darauf mw3


----------



## Medcha (22. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*

Nach 190 Stunden(bis April) ist BF3 für mich gestorben. Diese ganze Premiumkacke hat das Feeling massiv forciert. Ich werde mir auch nicht wie bereits von mir verkündet, dieses Panzer DLC holen. Kein Bock mehr auf ne Zweiklassengesellschaft. 50 Euro müssen genug sein. Ich freu mich stattdessen auf Assassins Creed 3. Brotherhood habe ich für 5 Euro bekommen, da gebe ich keine 15 Euro fürn paar BF3-Maps aus. Adios embryos!


----------



## K-on-road (22. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*



Medcha schrieb:


> Nach 190 Stunden(bis April) ist BF3 für mich gestorben. Diese ganze Premiumkacke hat das Feeling massiv forciert.


 
Dann ist forciert wohl das falsche Wort dafür!


----------



## mmalinek (22. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*



Turican schrieb:


> Schlaue Menschen tun es eher nicht.


 
Son Blödsinn....
Wenn du Premium kaufst kriegst du sachen, die du nicht bekommst, wenn du die packs einzeln 
kaufst... Ausserdem vergisst du die 2 Wochen Frühstarterbonnus, die ALLE PRemium Leute haben....

UND du bist auf JEDEN FALL Billiger Dran.... Hast du die Limited ( inkl. Karkand, die zahlt man leider doppelt dann...), dann "nur" 5 €, hast du die
Normale Version ( Ohne Karkand), dann 15€ billiger insgesamt!!

Wer is jetzt schlauer.. DU oder ich und alle anderen Premium Käufer??

ANscheinend kennst du dich ned aus, als ZURÜCK zu deinem CoD!!! ;D


----------



## kühlprofi (23. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zitat von *Turican* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Schlaue Menschen tun es eher nicht.

Du bist der schlauste Meier unter allen, ist schon klar.


----------



## Turican (23. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*



Medcha schrieb:


> Nach 190 Stunden(bis April) ist BF3 für mich gestorben. Diese ganze Premiumkacke hat das Feeling massiv forciert. :


 
Schön zu sehen dass es noch Leute gibt die Charakter zeigen.

Viele scheinen nicht zu kapieren dass sie mit dem Premiumkauf unterstützen,dass man in Zukunft für jedes Spiel 100Euro und mehr ausgeben muß.Traurig dass es soviele Leute mit Tunnelblick gibt. Denn Aussagen wie "ich hab Spaß an BF3 also kauf ich halt alles" sind schon erschreckend.
Naja wann würden die Leute aufwachen? Wenn Premium beim nächsten Spiel 100Euro kostet ? Wahrscheinlich nicht,denn sie haben ja Spaß


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (23. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*



Turican schrieb:


> Schön zu sehen dass es noch Leute gibt die Charakter zeigen.
> 
> Viele scheinen nicht zu kapieren dass sie mit dem Premiumkauf unterstützen,dass man in Zukunft für jedes Spiel 100Euro und mehr *ausgeben muß*.Traurig dass es soviele Leute mit Tunnelblick gibt. Denn Aussagen wie "ich hab Spaß an BF3 also kauf ich halt alles" sind schon erschreckend.
> Naja wann würden die Leute aufwachen? Wenn Premium beim nächsten Spiel 100Euro kostet ? Wahrscheinlich nicht,denn sie haben ja Spaß


 
Aha... Wusste gar nicht das man verpflichtet ist als BF3 Spieler Premium zu kaufen. Interessant.


----------



## MfDoom (23. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*

Wenn die Ausrede "sparen" ist würde ich lieber warten, die Bf2-Addons gabs ja auch irgendwann per patch umsonst. Wers möchte solls sich kaufen, mir gefällt das nicht soviel im voraus zu bezahlen.


----------



## Atomtoaster (25. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*



MfDoom schrieb:


> Wenn die Ausrede "sparen" ist würde ich lieber warten, die Bf2-Addons gabs ja auch irgendwann per patch umsonst. Wers möchte solls sich kaufen, mir gefällt das nicht soviel im voraus zu bezahlen.


 

Das mit den Addond wusste ich garnicht, aber ganz ehrlich.. als Käufer hätte ich mich da auch leicht geärgert.
Nicht weil ich es den anderen nicht gönnen würde, aber das ich so "blöd" war dafür zu zahlen.

Eigentlich ist das aber auch gut, auch Richtung DLC.

Stellt euch mal vor, Ihr wollt in ein paar Jahren die "Klassiker" von der heutigen Zeit nochmal spielen, und müsst oder könnt/wollt Euch noch die DLC's kaufen für 15€ pro Stück.


----------



## painbot (25. August 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*

Selbst wenn die DLCs irgenwann kostenlos angeboten werden sollten, das wird frühestens in einem Jahr passieren, eher viel später.
Da muss ich mich als Premiumkäufer auch nicht mehr ärgern, denn bis dahin habe ich vielleicht schon 1.5 Jahre meinen Spaß an den DLCs gehabt 
Außerdem würde sich EA ins eigene Fleisch schneiden die DLCs zu früh kostenlos anzubieten, dann würden sich nämlich potentielle Premiumkunden bei BF4 sagen "ich warte lieber bis die wieder kostenlos erscheinen" .. und das wird wohl nicht in EAs Interesse liegen


----------



## Atomtoaster (1. September 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*

Angeblich denken sie jetzt doch darüber nach.
Siehe: Battlefield 3 Mod: Gameplay-Video zeigt spielbare Nacht-Mod auf der Map "großer Basar"



> Wie DICE jedoch vor einigen Tagen durchblicken ließ, sei die  Veröffentlichung nicht ganz abwegig: "Wir reden über Modding-Tools im  Studio. Ich werde nicht versprechen, dass wir Tools veröffentlichen,  aber wir haben die Community gehört und wir werden sehen, was sich in  Zukunft machen lässt," so der General Manager von DICE, Karl Magnus  Troedsson.


----------



## AnthraX (1. September 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*



Turican schrieb:


> Schlaue Menschen tun es eher nicht.


 
ja genau .. diue schlauen kaufen sich die interessanten DLCs lieber einzeln und bezahlen dann mehr   Wieso nicht premium kaufen wenn man viel BF3 spielt, dann hat man einfach keinen stress, hat einfach alle DLCs, andere zusatzfunktionen und bekommt viele neue funktionen exklusiv. Also ich sehe es als MUSS als BF3 spieler. Soll natürlich jeder mit sich selber ausmachen.


----------



## DarkMo (1. September 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*

zum letzten post: wer nur intresse an 2 dlc's hat - wieso sollte er 50 statt 30 euro ausgeben?  wenn premium soviel oder gar weniger kostet wie die für einen intressanten dlc's, kann man freilich zuschlagen. aber alles andere is doch hirnrissig.

und wegen den modtools: wenn bf4 vor der tür steht und sich "kein schwein" mehr für bf3 intressiert (bzw die damit eh keine kohle mehr machen), dann kommt das bestimmt noch. man steht wie der strahlende held in der community-sonne und das götterbild ist gewahrt. bringt zwar 90% der spieler nix mehr, aber pff ><


----------



## Da_Obst (1. September 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*

Mal schaun wie es weitergeht... 
Paranoia DICE und Schizophren EA sind ja das Dream-Team wenn es um Versagen im Community Sector geht... 

Ich glaube ja das die Zeiten von Inhalten die Userseits noch auf allen Ebenen genutzt, modifiziert, etc. werden können endgültig aus sind.
Man bekommt einfach von seinem geliebten Publisher das Gesamtpacket auf etlichen Wegen serviert und wems nicht passt, der hat Pech gehabt.
Sowas wie soziale Zusammenkunft wird dabei geflissentlich ignoriert, spätesten die RTL-Reportage nach der letzten GC hat ja klar deutlich gemacht was die allgemeine Meinung über uns Gamer ist --> dumme Menschen, welche nicht in der Lage sind einen Gedankengang zu vollenden und einfach blind kaufen, und so werden wir auch behandelt...


----------



## thysol (1. September 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*

Schade das das nur fuer Premium Spieler ist.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (15. September 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 - Mod Tools für Premium-Spieler*

Armored Shield ist einfach nur Geil! Hat sich gelohnt Premium!

Viele neue Fahrzeuge, geniale Maps etc.


----------

